# Bought a Pair(mistakenly) of 9600GT's? (G94) no joke...



## Xazax (Jan 14, 2008)

I bought a couple GFX (2 of them to be exact) and the guy told me they were 8800GT's, but i cant get the stupid things to work! I bought it from a guy off of Craigslist some browsing around let me to this.

he somehow sold me a friggin 9600GT? G94, no joke i have the GPU-Z to Prove it.

http://img261.imageshack.us/img261/3203/pickc7.jpg

note: Just look at the GPU-Z with a side comparison of a Website's GPU-Z as you can see they are nearly Identical, mine is the 10DE-0621, and hosts 256MB whereas the websites is the the 512mb version of the 9600GT


Not only that but i have 2 right now in SLI. how the hell did this guy obtain a friggin 9600's???????

Update:Heres some more Proof i took this while the computer loads, it comes before the BIO's screen, ill try to take a better pic but as i circle you can make out it says G94

http://img412.imageshack.us/img412/2418/sta60022yo2.jpg

Cards on a 680i LT mobo
http://img100.imageshack.us/img100/9409/sta60023mz7.jpg


ADDED PICTURES
http://img265.imageshack.us/img265/8132/sta60029vd6.jpg

http://img265.imageshack.us/img265/5444/sta60030df9.jpg

http://img529.imageshack.us/img529/605/sta60034sl7.jpg

http://img266.imageshack.us/img266/9831/sta60033qn1.jpg

http://img81.imageshack.us/img81/7369/sta60035wn9.jpg

(not good with a Camera but tried my best you can faintly see my Nickname)
http://img242.imageshack.us/img242/3230/sta60045ct5.jpg

UPDATED: NEW PICTURES
http://img518.imageshack.us/img518/7016/sta60047js3.jpg

http://img518.imageshack.us/img518/3113/sta60046hg8.jpg

http://img175.imageshack.us/img175/7682/sta60050xb3.jpg

http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/3900/sta60051hb5.jpg

http://img508.imageshack.us/img508/9540/sta60052qb6.jpg

http://img508.imageshack.us/img508/1528/sta60054yw5.jpg

UPDATE NON OR LESS BLURRY PIC OF STICKER ON BACK OF THE PCB
I tried my best took like 5 shots this is the best on i got, im going to take some pics of the GPU soon.
http://img408.imageshack.us/img408/4111/sta60061zk5.jpg



CARDS ARE LEGIT, NOT STOLEN PROPERITY!

The seller is apparently a journalist in Stocklin who recieves such things as to how and why he sold them to me ill ask him sometime but until them i bought them, fair and legit, and they are mine to keep or sell, i HOLD NO NDA RIGHT TO NVIDIA on these pair of 9600GT's

UPDATE TO ALL:


CARDS HAVE BEEN SOLD AND BOTH ARE NO LONGER IN MY POSSESSION.

To whom, well i guess you find out soon lol!

EDIT:SOMEONE IS TRYING TO PASS OF MY CARDS AS HIS OWN(Possibly) there is no way that is me, my Ebay is Marine187 and i removed the items from Ebay yesterday, WHOEVER this is IT IS NOT ME. Most likely a con or scam trying to get in on all the Hype i somewhat generated.

You will see the 9600GTs soon but they wont be mine they will be from a respected tech site who plans on benchmarking and testing them.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 14, 2008)

First link doesnt work but..

*cough*PHOTOSHOP*cough


----------



## ktr (Jan 14, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> First link doesnt work but..
> 
> *cough*PHOTOSHOP*cough



he accidentally posted the url twice...

http://img261.imageshack.us/img261/3203/pickc7.jpg

btw, use the macro's mode when taking pics, it helps focus up close shots.

Any who, 9600gt 256mb < 8800gt 256mb...so you got ripped.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 14, 2008)

I still dont belive him, and those shots are blurry like the "NUMBER 13" he probly needs a new camera lol

I wont belive till I see the top of the cooler, the box and other stuff.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 14, 2008)

Take some side shots of the card. 


www.techpowerup.org is a good easy way to host pics


----------



## Wile E (Jan 14, 2008)

Even if they do register as 9600's, I bet somebody just flashed a bios on it, and changed the model# string.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 14, 2008)

post pics of the cards that we can see


----------



## ktr (Jan 14, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I still dont belive him, and those shots are blurry like the "NUMBER 13" he probly needs a new camera lol
> 
> I wont belive till I see the top of the cooler, the box and other stuff.



you probably right, not even the dumbest of dumbass's takes crappy shots like those


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 14, 2008)

Mussels said:


> post pics of the cards.



probly never will


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 14, 2008)

so no one sees the big expreview logo in the gpu-z?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 14, 2008)

G
U
A
N
O


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 14, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> G
> U
> A
> N
> O


----------



## Duffman (Jan 14, 2008)

first thing I saw


----------



## Duffman (Jan 14, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> G
> U
> A
> N
> O



as in bat shit?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 14, 2008)

Duffman said:


> as in bat shit?




yes


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 14, 2008)

Why did you repost the picture?


----------



## kwchang007 (Jan 14, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> so no one sees the big expreview logo in the gpu-z?



Yeah I was like...what? Oh wait that's a cpu-z shot from experview compared to his.


----------



## Duffman (Jan 14, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Why did you repost the picture?



probably to put it in plain view in case people don't click on the link


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 14, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Even if they do register as 9600's, I bet somebody just flashed a bios on it, and changed the model# string.



not hard to do i mod mine to say diff stuff all the time.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 14, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> not hard to do i mod mine to say diff stuff all the time.



How do I go about doing this? Does it hurt anything? Not gonna use this in a bad way btw (like make it say 8800ULTRA, I wanna make it say I have a HD 4970X4 2gb GDDR5 lol)


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 14, 2008)

i still call guano ...


----------



## Xazax (Jan 14, 2008)

Yea, i was googling for a solution because i couldnt get the Nvida Drivers 169.28 beta ones to work with these cards and found that link with the SAME GPU-Z on it, well not exactly but as you can see from my GPU-Z it is BIOS 64.94..etc and if you look at the EXPview its the same, as well as the 10DE-0621(the 622 indicated its the 512mb verison whereas i got a hold of the 256mb verison)


----------



## Duffman (Jan 14, 2008)

ok, i can see now how the one gpuz shot is in a Firefox window...still skeptical


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 14, 2008)

doesnt hurt anything you just get a vga bios mod program for example ati's is RaBIT though im not sure rabit supports boot screen mods nibitor does...but it might not work with ati cards...at anyrate its really easy in my case i check a box to enable it and theirs a text box next to that that lets me edit the boot display i type whatever i want and tehn i save the bios flash it to my card and right b4 the system bios post(ram cpu speed etc) i get a black screen with white words that say "Solaris17 G84 mod copywrite 2007"


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 14, 2008)

Xazax said:


> Yea, i was google and found that link with the SAME GPU-Z on it, well not exactly but as you can see from my GPU-Z it is BIOS 64.94..etc and if you look at the EXPview its the same, as well as the 10DE-0621(the 622 indicated its the 512mb verison whereas i got a hold of the 256mb verison)



Show us some pictures of the box and top of the fan or your lieing seriously its not that hard. Something like this is alot better.

http://img.techpowerup.org/080113/Picture 025.jpg

You have somthing like this whitch is crap and unusefull, for all you know this could be a X1650 IceQ!!


----------



## Xazax (Jan 14, 2008)

Yea i know but your guys are missing my point he sold me a friggin 9600GT? he didnt even know what they where FFS, let alone he had two of them.

Needless to say im going to give them back and get my money unless someone wants to buy them off me ^_^


----------



## Duffman (Jan 14, 2008)

lol@shadow, your img link doesn't work


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 14, 2008)

hmmm i bealive you...i just want a pic of the cards...that would be sick if they really were but at the same time if he just flashed them thats a sad joke and a rip off cause the 8800's u ordered would be more powerfull at anyrate id just flash them back...however i want to know were teh guy who sold tehm to you got his hands on a 9600GT bios.


----------



## Duffman (Jan 14, 2008)

Xazax said:


> Yea i know but your guys are missing my point he sold me a friggin 9600GT? he didnt even know what they where FFS, let alone he had two of them.
> 
> Needless to say im going to give them back and get my money unless someone wants to buy them off me ^_^



and here is the setup...lol


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 14, 2008)

Xazax said:


> Yea i know but your guys are missing my point he sold me a friggin 9600GT? he didnt even know what they where FFS, let alone he had two of them.
> 
> Needless to say im going to give them back and get my money unless someone wants to buy them off me ^_^



Get some pics and dont sell them, sorry but "selling them" would make me more suspicous, send one to me or I wont belive you at all even with pics.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 14, 2008)

Duffman said:


> lol@shadow, your img link doesn't work



it does now


----------



## Duffman (Jan 14, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> it does now



yup, better


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 14, 2008)

Xazax LISTEN. Show us a full shot of both the 9600GTs on your desk with a piece of paper showing your name. End of story thats all we wanted.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 14, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> Xazax LISTEN. Show us a full shot of both the 9600GTs on your desk with a piece of paper showing your name. End of story thats all we wanted.



and dont post again until you do!


----------



## Mussels (Jan 14, 2008)

all we want is proof that you arent using someone elses pictures pretending to have their cards. It happens a lot on techie forums, so if you have a note with say, your forum name here and the date - we will completely beleive you.

 Show the note and the card in the same pic, and we'll back you 100%


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 14, 2008)

Mussels said:


> all we want is proof that you arent using someone elses pictures pretending to have their cards. It happens a lot on techie forums, so if you have a note with say, your forum name here and the date - we will completely beleive you.
> 
> Show the note and the card in the same pic, and we'll back you 100%



if u do this i take back my guano.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 14, 2008)

Actually, after studying the differences between the 9600GT and the 8800GT... this guy has a real 9600GT for sure. Keep it man!


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 14, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> Actually, after studying the differences between the 9600GT and the 8800GT... this guy has a real 9600GT for sure. Keep it man!



I doubt it


----------



## Xazax (Jan 14, 2008)

EDIT updated more pics for your eyes


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 14, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I doubt it



Nope, this is a 9600GT









his SLI setup






an 8800GT. Note how the ducting on his is exactly the same as the 9600GT, in the 8800GT pic, the duct doesnt extend down to the PCB as well. Moreover, the rear of the PCB's layout is very different to 8800GTs.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 14, 2008)

Well i'll be damned 

Dude keep them there about the same as a 8800GT so no need to go thru all the hassle imo.

gotta understand tho.. ive been around tech forums for long time ive seen alot of stuff like this. Sorry for being stubborn lol


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 14, 2008)

holy shit dude holy shit keep those!!!!!!!! and he isnt lying though he didnt make a peice of paper with his name look at his orig pictures...its the same exact mobo smae components ...holy shit...keep them dude lol you might not have 2 long to wait for drivers...


----------



## ktr (Jan 14, 2008)

Pop the cooler off, and see the labeling on the gpu.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 14, 2008)

ktr said:


> Pop the cooler off, and see the labeling on the gpu.



dude how can you not belive him after those shots?


----------



## Wile E (Jan 14, 2008)

Those pcbs don't look familiar to me at all.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 14, 2008)

word on that and iv studied the 8 series extensively.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 14, 2008)

Oh man how and who did you get these off of lol maybe he has a 9800GX2 too lol


----------



## a111087 (Jan 14, 2008)

ktr said:


> Pop the cooler off, and see the labeling on the gpu.



+1, that way we will know for sure what GPU he got
he also will need to complain for not receiving 8800gt instead


----------



## ktr (Jan 14, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> dude how can you not belive him after those shots?



Well i do browser ebay time to time on sweet computer deals, and there are a shit load of white box oem pc components...


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 14, 2008)

I vote to take it apart and take more pics like your last one you posted.


----------



## Duffman (Jan 14, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Fixed



High rez hurtz my eyes!!!!!!


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 14, 2008)

dual gpu....9600GT's are dual  gpu...no 8 series card is dual gpu......and the 7950x2 pcb looks nothing like that even if it were a fake cooler it wouldnt fit...and iv studied the 8 series in the extreme the pcb is like noting iv seen.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 14, 2008)

thats right


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 14, 2008)

That looks like he has two cores  thats insane man.... I cant wait to see benchies

PS mods get rid of all the high resness!! Its hurting my puny 19''


----------



## Xazax (Jan 14, 2008)

Yea was nice find ^_^ something interesting and unexpect, i might acutally keep them LOL but sure as hell i want some money back these are good cards but no 8800GT's


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 14, 2008)

You have(might) two 9600GTX2's why would you want your money back thats better


----------



## Wile E (Jan 14, 2008)

Xazax said:


> Yea was nice find ^_^ something interesting and unexpect, i might acutally keep them LOL but sure as hell i want some money back these are good cards but no 8800GT's


Pop the cooler off to see if they really do have 2 gpus on each card.


----------



## Duffman (Jan 14, 2008)

am i the only one who is still skeptical that he wants to get rid of these to get 8800GT's??


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 14, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Pop the cooler off to see if they really do have 2 gpus on each card.



My mind would esplode if it actually has two cores. But then again I doubt it highly since the 9800GX2 is on two PCB's.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 14, 2008)

Duffman said:


> am i the only one who is still skeptical that he wants to get rid of these to get 8800GT's??


Just doesn't understand what he may have.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 14, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Pop the cooler off to see if they really do have 2 gpus on each card.



dude it does...look at the pic i highlighted above.


----------



## a111087 (Jan 14, 2008)

to me it looks like just one core...


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 14, 2008)

Damnit why does it have to be 11:24  I gotta go to sleep even tho I really want to see a dual core 9600GT


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 14, 2008)

The only way your going to confirm these is to pop the cooler off and take a pic with your TPU nick in there.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 14, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> dude it does...look at the pic i highlighted above.



That doesn't prove it. It points in that direction, but the only way to truly confirm is to pop the cooler. Plus we could get the gpu info as well.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 14, 2008)

Xazax said:


> Yea was nice find ^_^ something interesting and unexpect, i might acutally keep them LOL but sure as hell i want some money back these are good cards but no 8800GT's



You could ebay them for $$$$ because someone that has mads amount of money would pay to have them first. 

Also your not held to a NDA or signed any kind of paper work. I don't see how they could stop you from doing it.


----------



## Duffman (Jan 14, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Just doesn't understand what he may have.



maybe...


----------



## a111087 (Jan 14, 2008)

Sell it to AMD, lol


----------



## Xazax (Jan 14, 2008)

OK, ill keep one in the PCI-E slot and pop off the cooler on the other im interested myself i didnt even know these were DUAL GPU's, i wasnt aware, wow this is wack.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 14, 2008)

Omg! Do It! I really wanna see this!


----------



## a111087 (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm anticipating a big letdown ...
its just too good to be true


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 14, 2008)

DAMN THAT GUY IS ONE LUCKY PERSON!

(Sidenote... 34 people viewing!)


----------



## Wile E (Jan 14, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> AMN THAT GUY IS ONE LUCKY PERSON!
> 
> (Sidenote... 34 people viewing!)


And hitting f5 like crazy. hahaha


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 14, 2008)

Same here Wile E!


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 14, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> DAMN THAT GUY IS ONE LUCKY PERSON!
> 
> (Sidenote... 34 people viewing!)



Nope it IS a 9600GT, that ducting proves it as well as the PCB. The rear of it is nothing like a 8800GT.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 14, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> Nope it IS a 9600GT, that ducting proves it as well as the PCB. The rear of it is nothing like a 8800GT.


Nothing proves it until the cooler is off.


----------



## sladesurfer (Jan 14, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Nothing proves it until the cooler is off.



yup, just pop the hood already


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 14, 2008)

garr come on lol


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 14, 2008)

sladesurfer said:


> yup, just pop the hood already



Yeah but you dont see any 8800GT with a cooler like that! I've worked with 8800GTs so I know.

That guy who owns the 9600GTs, do a comprehensive benchmark and take photos! You'll be a hero! (and we'll see if expreview is honest)


----------



## Wile E (Jan 14, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> Yeah but you dont see any 8800GT with a cooler like that! I've worked with 8800GTs so I know.


Doesn't matter. Could just be another non-reference design. We need to see what's on the gpu.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 14, 2008)

hell and iv studied the pcb..even if it was photoshopped to look double those resistors and chips arent remotely in the right position.


----------



## sladesurfer (Jan 14, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> Yeah but you dont see any 8800GT with a cooler like that! I've worked with 8800GTs so I know.
> 
> That guy who owns the 9600GTs, do a comprehensive benchmark and take photos! You'll be a hero! (and we'll see if expreview is honest)



I just wanna make it official


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 14, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> hell and iv studied the pcb..even if it was photoshopped to look double those resistors and chips arent remotely in the right position.



This guy knows what hes talkin' about!


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 14, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> hell and iv studied the pcb..even if it was photoshopped to look double those resistors and chips arent remotely in the right position.



Noticed that as well, (but arent those ceramic caps?)


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 14, 2008)

Yeah, but it doesn't make any sense. 9600GX2?

EDIT: Cause they can't be 9800GX2's, those are dual PCB.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 14, 2008)

Watch 2 days after this a 9600GX2 gets announced lol


----------



## sladesurfer (Jan 14, 2008)

If you pop the hood and show us some benchmarks,TK and I will fly over to your house and wire manage your home and your PC


----------



## Steevo (Jan 14, 2008)

One core, 8 RAM chips.


http://img266.imageshack.us/img266/9831/sta60033qn1.jpg


Look, not even closely, and you will see.


----------



## Steevo (Jan 14, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ShowI...Tech+GeForce+8800GT+BFGE88512GTOCE+Video+Card




Same card, sticker removed.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 14, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> Noticed that as well, (but arent those ceramic caps?)



no standard mosfets under magnification regular voltage regulation mosfets and chips.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 14, 2008)

Steevo said:


> One core, 8 RAM chips.
> 
> 
> http://img266.imageshack.us/img266/9831/sta60033qn1.jpg
> ...


I see it now. The side angle threw me off. I grouped wrong sets of screws together.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 14, 2008)

Steevo said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ShowI...Tech+GeForce+8800GT+BFGE88512GTOCE+Video+Card
> 
> 
> 
> ...









no


----------



## sladesurfer (Jan 14, 2008)

All this Anticipation is making me hungry


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 14, 2008)

Steevo said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ShowI...Tech+GeForce+8800GT+BFGE88512GTOCE+Video+Card
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The PCB's are waaay different dude I still think he has a 9600GT just not a GX2 now cause of the angle now I see too.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 14, 2008)

Steevo said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ShowI...Tech+GeForce+8800GT+BFGE88512GTOCE+Video+Card
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, pcb is different Steevo.


----------



## Steevo (Jan 14, 2008)

Sorry, I had too many windows opened at once, I mean this card, sticker removed looks exactly the same.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 14, 2008)

sladesurfer said:


> All this Anticipation is making me hungry


Me too. lol.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 14, 2008)

Ahh ok, I see it now too. But yes that PCB is different.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 14, 2008)

im so thirsty mountain dew ftw!


----------



## Wile E (Jan 14, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> im so thirsty mountain dew ftw!



Arizona Green Tea for me.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 14, 2008)

The PCB layout on the back is too different trust me on this it IS a 9600GT or some other card.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 14, 2008)

His flipped and rotated.





match


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 14, 2008)

Picture with no message... what are you trying to say lol

EDIT: Nevermind, edit it after I post mine.. :shadedshu


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 14, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> im so thirsty mountain dew ftw!



LMAO.. How did you guess Solaris!? Got me a sippin a 12oz. can as we speak

EDIT: Unsure what your getting at DaMulta.


----------



## Steevo (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 14, 2008)

Yes thats a 8800GT PCB, it looks nothing like his.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 14, 2008)

Steevo said:


>



That pcb is different.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 14, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> LMAO.. How did you guess Solaris!? Got me a sippin a 12oz. can as we speak
> 
> EDIT: Unsure what your getting at DaMulta.



lol just cracked one open
40 veiwing


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 14, 2008)

Still not the same. I can see unsightlydifferences but who knows ....


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 14, 2008)

43 this thread is mad popular...the only one as popular to my memory is the one when a girl created an account and needed help with a build.....we wanted her to post pictures as proof to...that she was a gilr


----------



## Wile E (Jan 14, 2008)

This anticipation is killing me. I need to get to bed, too. lol.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 14, 2008)

Wile E said:


> This anticipation is killing me. I need to get to bed, too. lol.



same!!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 14, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> 43 this thread is mad popular...the only one as popular to my memory is the one when a girl created an account and needed help with a build.....we wanted her to post pictures as proof to...that she was a gilr



Still don't know why that amazes you Solaris. My wife helped me build my older Socket A rig 5years ago.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 14, 2008)

This was wrong.


----------



## Duffman (Jan 14, 2008)

Wile E said:


> This anticipation is killing me. I need to get to bed, too. lol.



ugh, me too, i have to go to work tomorrow and it's supposed to snow tonight which means i have to get up extra early to shovel...


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 14, 2008)

60 People And Growing !!! 66!
EDIT 69


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 14, 2008)

69 now


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 14, 2008)

Yes but look to the rear of the PCB on his DaMulta. Does not have close to as many resistors or traces, unless its a horribly bad pic but you can make them out.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 14, 2008)

DaMulta said:


>



Yes, but look at the rest of the components, none of them match the 8800GT. They also don't match my non-reference GT pcb.


----------



## a111087 (Jan 14, 2008)

Face it, there is no way to get 9600gt and this pcb is 8800gt


----------



## Wile E (Jan 14, 2008)

a111087 said:


> Face it, there is no way to get 9600gt and this pcb is 8800gt


Then it's a completely new pcb. No other 8800GT pcb looks like that.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 14, 2008)

I say its a mutated Nvidia card, the must have dumped a litle to much toxic waste on this one, the poor thing.


----------



## ktr (Jan 14, 2008)

Yea, its a 256mb 8800gt. I was looking at the back of 10 8800gt's 256mb PCB, and none where 1:1 same, they had distinctive features, but not exact.

What he has a generic white box 8800gt, possible shipped from some name less Taiwan company.


----------



## Steevo (Jan 14, 2008)

That is a standard 8800 GT PCB design. The cooler looks exactly like a 9600GT cooler or one of the aftermarket designs with a larger fan for the 8800GT. 


Could be a 9600GT, however very doubtful. Unless someones computer was stolen who is in "the know" and parted out, and he just happened to pick a couple of them up. Could be. But highly unlikely.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 14, 2008)

What if its the new 8800GT? The one that has the lower PCB thing.


----------



## Bundy (Jan 14, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> 43 this thread is mad popular...the only one as popular to my memory is the one when a girl created an account and needed help with a build.....we wanted her to post pictures as proof to...that she was a gilr



do you still have the pics?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 14, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> What if its the new 8800GT? The one that has the lower PCB thing.



Reduced PCB layers?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 14, 2008)

bundyrum&coke said:


> do you still have the pics?



lol, I remember that thread.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 14, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Reduced PCB layers?



Yea


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 14, 2008)

This is a real 9600GT, the ICs behind the core have a completely different layout, moreover the edge of the cooler near the PCI-E 6 pin connector is IDENTICAL to the 9600GT that expreview showed us. Moreover as I aformentioned, the cooler's duct reaches down. The memory chip placement is rather irrelevant DaMulta as it is a standard 256bit placement.







See that plastic bit where the air is exhuasted.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 14, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> This is a real 9600GT, the ICs behind the core have a completely different layout, moreover the edge of the cooler near the PCI-E 6 pin connector is IDENTICAL to the 9600GT that expreview showed us. Moreover as I aformentioned, the cooler's duct reaches down. The memory chip placement is rather irrelevant DaMulta as it is a standard 256bit placement.



Still doesn't mean it IS a 9600. It could be something entirely different. We need those naked gpu pics. lol.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 14, 2008)

http://forums.vr-zone.com/showthread.php?t=224936

9600GT REVIEW

Then what could it be Wile E? Explain? It is a 9600GT. The rear of the PCB is fairly clean compared to the 8800GT. End of story.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 14, 2008)

88 viewing!?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 14, 2008)

bundyrum&coke said:


> do you still have the pics?



lol no i dont save them the gf uses my rig cause its fast get my hint 

edit 110 ppls


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 14, 2008)

http://forums.vr-zone.com/showthread.php?t=224936


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 14, 2008)

I want some gpu pron nao


----------



## ktr (Jan 14, 2008)

DuDE!!! USE MACRO MODE, your pics are crap! It seems you have a high MP camera, just take the shots farther back.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 14, 2008)

117 viewers wow... get a life you 94 guests  (or at least sign up lol)


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 14, 2008)

Did anyone even see that review I posted?


----------



## Xazax (Jan 14, 2008)

Updated finished taking the cooler off and snapped some pictures.


----------



## Duffman (Jan 14, 2008)

Xazax said:


> Updated finished taking the cooler off and snapped some pictures.



pics are horrible


----------



## flashstar (Jan 14, 2008)

It could be one of the following:

- 9600gt (most likely due to bios info in addition to altered PCB & cooling)
- 8800gt with 6 pcb layers
- OR it could just be a regular 8800gt with a flashed bios...

124 viewing lol


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 14, 2008)

@tk

I did!

http://img3.pconline.com.cn/pconline/0801/13/1205247_080113_GF9600GT_0500.jpg

Sorry to say guys this needs a cleaer pic but for now looks to be 2 9600GT's.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 14, 2008)

Thank you. 

Hey if you take a pic father away then edit it with windows paint that would be cool. You use the marco mode to clean it up a litt.e.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 14, 2008)

Real 9600GT stripped 






ITS REAL... THE FAN HEADERS ARE IN THE SAME POSITION, ON THE 8800GT THE FAN HEADERS ARE NOT WHATSOVER IN THE SAME POSITION *has a heart attack*


----------



## Wile E (Jan 14, 2008)

Xazax said:


> Updated finished taking the cooler off and snapped some pictures.



What does the core say? Can't even remotely see it.


----------



## flashstar (Jan 14, 2008)

Get a good pic, then BENCHMARKS!!!

PLZ
PLZ
PLZ
PLZ


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 14, 2008)

You lucky SOB! Thats awsome congrats on getting a card that not supost to be released for 2 more months


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 14, 2008)

123 veiwers woot solaris hitting page 7 ftw!


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 14, 2008)

How much more proof do you guys need? This is real.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 14, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> http://img508.imageshack.us/img508/9540/sta60052qb6.jpg
> http://img3.pconline.com.cn/pconline/0801/13/1205247_080113_GF9600GT_0507.jpg
> 
> How much more proof do you guys need? This is real.


I need to see what the core says.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 14, 2008)

Wile E said:


> What does the core say? Can't even remotely see it.



Yea whats the core say, still the cooler and PCB are identicle anyway.


----------



## Basard (Jan 14, 2008)

I think some guy on craigs list just flashed a 9600 bios, or edited the bios.  Or else wed see an actual picture of the die by now.


----------



## Xazax (Jan 14, 2008)

yea i edited it in, sorry for the pics im horrible with a camera lol and barely know how to use this camera...right next to the CORE it says a number "134" its labeled in a Sharpie

BTW i think the guy a got it from seemed fishy, as of now im in shit for hell what to do with these...


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 14, 2008)

Xazax said:


> yea i edited it in, sorry for the pics im horrible with a camera lol and barely know how to use this one...



What does the core say! Anywhere on it does it say G94???


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 14, 2008)

I know this sounds n00b but 


Does the 8800GT have that diagonal core?


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 14, 2008)

Xazax said:


> yea i edited it in, sorry for the pics im horrible with a camera lol and barely know how to use this one...



Remove your serial code from the 9600's core on the first page.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 14, 2008)

Nvidia
L7100940 0743A1
S TAIWAN
P38148 N4A

?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 14, 2008)

Yes


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 14, 2008)

140 viewers and counting!

Benchmarks Nao!


----------



## Duffman (Jan 14, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> How much more proof do you guys need? This is real.



maybe a bit blurrier?


----------



## flashstar (Jan 14, 2008)

Try using the autofocus feature on your camera. Step back a little and aim the camera right at the core. Then just keep your hand still, let it focus, and snap a picture. 

I'm 99% sure that it's a 9600gt though...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 14, 2008)

EVERYBODY! THEY ARE AT IT AGAIN!

http://forums.pcper.com/showthread.php?t=450620

Did you post this Xazax?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 14, 2008)

It is a 9600GT im 100% sure just need 101% confirmation.


----------



## a111087 (Jan 14, 2008)

pictures are so blur, i have hard time believing ...


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 14, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> EVERYBODY! THEY ARE AT IT AGAIN!
> 
> http://forums.pcper.com/showthread.php?t=450620
> 
> Did you post this Xazax?



YOU GUYS IGNORED MY POST 

(i already posted that..)


----------



## flashstar (Jan 14, 2008)

When you get a pic, we want to see a run with 3dmark06.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 14, 2008)

flashstar said:


> When you get a pic, we want to see a run with 3dmark06.



Im pretty sure you need drivers or it will score like a 100


----------



## OnBoard (Jan 14, 2008)

Look MOM I'm in a record thread 

Press the shoot button on the camera half way down until you see some green square(s) in the screen and then all the way down, if that is the focusing problem.

Looks so sparse that it can't be a 8800GT, someone jumped the gun.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 14, 2008)

i need to smoke a butt


----------



## Mussels (Jan 14, 2008)

we want NON BLURRY PICS. step back more! we can always edit to cut out the wasted space, atm they are useless.

and PLEASE take a pic witjh your username, so we're sure you arent stealing someone elses pics as HE takes them.


----------



## flashstar (Jan 14, 2008)

The guy on pc perspective said that he had drivers...


----------



## Xazax (Jan 14, 2008)

Sorry those are really the best i can take, it is definetly a 9600GT i cant get any Drivers to work with it, tried the 169.28 and nothing. I would post a benchmark but i can get a driver running


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 14, 2008)

Xazax said:


> Sorry those are really the best i can take, it is definetly a 9600GT i cant get any Drivers to work with it, tried the 169.28 and nothing. I would post a benchmark but i can get a driver running



That guy on PCPers said he can get you drivers get them lol


----------



## flashstar (Jan 14, 2008)

Try editing the INF to allow support for the 9600gt. You can try something like this. http://www.geocities.com/ziyadhosein/inf.htm Or someone here can probably help you.


----------



## KainXS (Jan 14, 2008)

Xaxaz, just where in the world did you buy this from

take a picture of the box they came in and prove it


----------



## a111087 (Jan 14, 2008)

KainXS said:


> Xaxaz, just where in the world did you buy this from



craigs list


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 14, 2008)

Im getting my next cpu from there, I order a E6550 maybe I get a QX10500


----------



## Duffman (Jan 14, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Im getting my next cpu from there, I order a E6550 maybe I get a QX10500



or it could turn out to be a Pentium II


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 14, 2008)

Duffman said:


> or it could turn out to be a Pentium II



Dont ruin it


----------



## Duffman (Jan 14, 2008)

lol


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 14, 2008)

HOLY $HIT, got back from a shower and a 141 people here
EDIT 151!! I mean 17X


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 14, 2008)

171 actually


----------



## OnBoard (Jan 14, 2008)

151 quests, this must be spreading on mirc or some other forum : o Hello all o/

Does the craigs list have some E8200 or E8400 for me ~~


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 14, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> 171 actually



Yeah the bad thing about this is, if I make myself look like an idiot, thats 171 diffrent people who are most likely reading my comments lol.


----------



## Xazax (Jan 14, 2008)

Yea i met a guy off Craigslist he had a picture of both of them on there, i asked them he said they were 8800GT's, i trusted him because my friend got an ULTRA of the same guy.


----------



## KainXS (Jan 14, 2008)

the card must have been stolen straight from the manufacturing plant for the 9600GT series. Where do you live Xaxaz


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 14, 2008)

Hello 100 some people I am from the planet MARS and im gonna take over the world and all of your 9600GT's whitch you covet so much!


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 14, 2008)

Xazax said:


> Yea i met a guy off Craigslist he had a picture of both of them on there, i asked them he said they were 8800GT's, i trusted him because my friend got an ULTRA of the same guy.



So are you mad about this?

If so sell them on ebay for 3 times what you paid...(If they are the new cards)


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 14, 2008)

california right in the middle of silicone valley


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 14, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> So are you mad about this?
> 
> If so sell them on ebay for 3 times what you paid...(If they are the new cards)



I sugest telling nvidia you will trade both of the 9600's to them and not show ppl benchmarks and stuff for two 8800ULTRAS


----------



## a111087 (Jan 14, 2008)

KainXS said:


> Where do you live Xaxaz



So... why do you ask him where he lives?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 14, 2008)

a111087 said:


> So... why do you ask him where he lives?



He lives in California


----------



## KainXS (Jan 14, 2008)

their obviously stolen, get back in touch with the guy and make him give you 2 GTX's for them, he probably dosen''t even know he gave you those cards


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 14, 2008)

He lives in California, Elk Grove to be exact. I know this cause im a 1337 H@x0rz


----------



## ktr (Jan 14, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> california right in the middle of silicone valley



Sacramento is not silicone valley...


----------



## Namslas90 (Jan 14, 2008)

LOL at this thread.

But realy, I can drive over there, its only about 45 minutes from where I am.


----------



## OnBoard (Jan 14, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> So are you mad about this?
> 
> If so sell them on ebay for 3 times what you paid...(If they are the new cards)



Yeah, talk about hard to get 8800GT:s, these are in their own league and the price should follow  (still waiting for my 8800GT, soon people are buying 9600GT and I get nothing *cries*)


----------



## KainXS (Jan 14, 2008)

Xaxaz, the person you bought that cards from is a journalist who lives in stockton california, you can sell the cards if you want to

You will need to ask him for the drivers, just don't ask Nvidia


----------



## a111087 (Jan 14, 2008)

sorry, we posted in about the same time...


----------



## KainXS (Jan 14, 2008)

they aren't stolen, the guy is a journalist who reviews them


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 14, 2008)

Can we lock this thread? People from other forums are making fun of this thread and until the OP can compliantly operate a camera and take a clear picture be if phone or otherwise we shouldn't make any hasty conclusions of his claim.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 14, 2008)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Can we lock this thread? People from other forums are making fun of this thread and until the OP can compliantly operate a camera and take a clear picture be if phone or otherwise we shouldn't make any hasty conclusions of his claim.



Which forums???

LInks Please???


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 14, 2008)

Here's one

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?p=2698341


----------



## a111087 (Jan 14, 2008)

"Wow, Some people on there ain't very smart.

Some say he doesn't have a 9600GT and that its a dual GPU board "
lol?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 14, 2008)

well ppl at extreme systems are ******ts and their little spies can come here all they want remember you cant be discredited unless proven wrong or corerct its plausible this is real and so it will stand until proven wrong


----------



## Mussels (Jan 14, 2008)

wow some people on XS are pretty dumb, to not realise we're the ones arguing against the guy, until he gives real pics. at least we arent willing to beleive every blurry pic that comes along.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 14, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Here's one
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?p=2698341



IC, I never doughted him, I just wanted to read what they say lol.


----------



## ktr (Jan 14, 2008)

a111087 said:


> "Wow, Some people on there ain't very smart.
> 
> Some say he doesn't have a 9600GT and that its a dual GPU board "
> lol?



9600gt is not a dual GPU, its the 9800gx2 which is, and its known to be a long card.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 14, 2008)

Yes, but Solaris was the first to mention. The pic was playing tricks on all our eyes LOL.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 14, 2008)

well lets just end it here...no reason to fight or argue so are little XS friends dont get all wired up this isnt a tech site war we already know were better


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 14, 2008)

Mussels said:


> wow some people on XS are pretty dumb, to not realise we're the ones arguing against the guy, until he gives real pics. at least we arent willing to beleive every blurry pic that comes along.








 I bow before your greatness. I apologize for attempting to stoop to your level.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 14, 2008)

"Read post #203 and on" This is begining to connect the two forurms, kinda weird.


----------



## Steevo (Jan 14, 2008)

Wow. People passing judgment on others from the confines of their homes? No evar on the interwebs.


Lets all just wait for clear pics of the cores with other validating proof before we go bashing.



As I see this we have either 
A) a reviewer or journalist who wanted to give someone a prize, or didn't want to get their @ss handed to them by Nvidia for selling unreleased hardware.
B) Stolen hardware.
C) A huge fubar on someones part in shipping these.
D) A fake.




Everyone print that part and get a number 2 pencil sharpened and ready. We will probably have to wait till well after this thread dies to find out the real truth. But you will have a filled in option to see where you stood.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 14, 2008)

cadaveca said:


> I bow before your greatness. I apologize for attempting to stoop to your level.



lol.

this is funny tho, bagging out each others forums.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 14, 2008)

Mussels said:


> lol.
> 
> this is funny tho, bagging out each others forums.



lol all in good fun


----------



## STEvil (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey hey guys, less "bagging" please (both sides)!


----------



## Xazax (Jan 14, 2008)

Lol now im just stumped what do i do with these? anyone want to buy them lol there now FS! lmao


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 14, 2008)

STEvil said:


> Hey hey guys, less "bagging" please (both sides)!



ya lets not go to each others forums and edge each other i cant speak for XS stevil will handle that but im talking to you tpu boys

anyone thats going to go over their and talk smak is getting a warning and asked to remove their post followed by an infraction for non compliance.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jan 14, 2008)

anyways, its just an 8800GT OC version with a peeled off sticker and a nibitored bios. You can even see his fingerprints on the cooler due to the peeled off sticker's adhesive residue.


----------



## erocker (Jan 14, 2008)

Mussels...   WHY?!


----------



## rougal (Jan 14, 2008)

XazaX just made a new thread at pcper forums. Still no clear picture of the card.


----------



## Namslas90 (Jan 14, 2008)

Namslas90 said:


> LOL at this thread.
> 
> But realy, I can drive over there, its only about 45 minutes from where I am.



Offer still available.....


----------



## a111087 (Jan 14, 2008)

Namslas90 said:


> Offer still available.....



bring a back up  a proper "support" for a new tech


----------



## Mussels (Jan 14, 2008)

erocker said:


> Mussels...   WHY?!



i think i've been a lurker there longer than i've been a poster here


----------



## Winterwind (Jan 14, 2008)

Xazax said:


> Lol now im just stumped what do i do with these? anyone want to buy them lol there now FS! lmao



just sit back and cry like a little girl.
why start such a thread if you dont even know how to take pictures of it.
posting blurry pics is idiotic, noone can make such crappy pictures.
ok if you mess up one pic then its ok but posting lots of blurry images like that?
you could aswell take a picture about yourself and say its a bigfoot.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 14, 2008)

Winterwind said:


> just sit back and cry like a little girl.
> why start such a thread if you dont even know how to take pictures of it.
> posting blurry pics is idiotic, noone can make such crappy pictures.
> ok if you mess up one pic then its ok but posting lots of blurry images like that?
> you could aswell take a picture about yourself and say its a bigfoot.



take pics of both feet and say its bigfoot SLI.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 14, 2008)

you would think after all the pics he has tried to take he would be a pro by now.


----------



## vega22 (Jan 14, 2008)

might of already been posted but, BENCHMARKS????


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 14, 2008)

marsey99 said:


> might of already been posted but, BENCHMARKS????



he cant bench without drivers that support the cards. to my knowledge nvidia hasn't released a driver that supports the 9600gt yet.


----------



## sladesurfer (Jan 14, 2008)

Geez,  blurry photos


----------



## Seany1212 (Jan 14, 2008)

This is really dodgy, why the hell are you so egar to get rid of them? and post some none blurry pics. The only way were going to find out if these are real is for someone to have to waste money on these and then give us a proper look at the cards :shadedshu


----------



## sladesurfer (Jan 14, 2008)

Seany1212 said:


> This is really dodgy, why the hell are you so egar to get rid of them? and post some none blurry pics. The only way were going to find out if these are real is for someone to have to waste money on these and then give us a proper look at the cards :shadedshu



I know, Build up the card without proper proof (i.e. decent pics) then sell the card to the first person who bites on it (i.e. NooB)...... Genius!  Pure Profit baby!!


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Jan 14, 2008)

I know you guys love me 

I put this together, they look alot different. Same PCB. Also look at some pics of a 8800GT cooler and this cooler, it looks like the vents are shaped different








Would be nice if he got some good quality pics of the gpu


----------



## Namslas90 (Jan 14, 2008)

OK so if we compare this pic (from his Updated pics- second one in his  first post);

http://img518.imageshack.us/img518/3113/sta60046hg8.jpg

and compare it to your pics...then he does have 9600's  ????


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Jan 14, 2008)

looks like it, this is his picture i used btw :http://img266.imageshack.us/img266/9831/sta60033qn1.jpg


----------



## Namslas90 (Jan 14, 2008)

ThatGuy16 said:


> looks like it, this is his picture i used btw :http://img266.imageshack.us/img266/9831/sta60033qn1.jpg



Yeah, that pic works also.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 14, 2008)

ThatGuy16 said:


> I know you guys love me
> 
> I put this together, they look alot different. Same PCB. Also look at some pics of a 8800GT cooler and this cooler, it looks like the vents are shaped different
> 
> ...



Sorry already pointed both out


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Jan 14, 2008)

Oh well, i must have missed that post


----------



## adrianx (Jan 14, 2008)

Xazax

even my grand mother make better picture that you,

use more ambient ligth, do not use the flash on the direction of the bord. make sure that the flash is not reflected back to you.

so you run a test a benckmark or a game?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 14, 2008)

he cant bench it, no drivers exist yet.

So far we have tentative proof of the cards being 9600GT's. we really need better pics tho.


----------



## adrianx (Jan 14, 2008)

one idee is to try to edit the drivers with a setting from one card like that...


----------



## wolf (Jan 14, 2008)

> ok if you mess up one pic then its ok but posting lots of blurry images like that?
> you could aswell take a picture about yourself and say its a bigfoot.





Mussels said:


> take pics of both feet and say its bigfoot SLI.



LOL guys, very lol.

so whats the dealio are these 9600's or not?


----------



## snuif09 (Jan 14, 2008)

its just like an ufo picture ALWAYS BLURRY that means they are hiding something:shadedshu


----------



## wolf (Jan 14, 2008)

seriously Xazax, you cant take a picture.

put the camera down slowly, and kick it across the floor away from you, if you hold onto it any longer it MIGHT get even more out of focus...

if you really want to keep trying, increase the ambient light by a whole butload, then find the focus ring, and if your not using a SLR, then god help us all.

my phone takes way better pics than that........seriously......tisk tisk


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 14, 2008)

i know goats that take better photos ... no bios/pix no care


----------



## pt (Jan 14, 2008)

lots of ppl viewing, in my opinion this is either a 88gt not using nvidia pcb (like Palit), or a 96gt, and if it is get Namlas in there with a decent camera and let him post proof of it


----------



## Hitsugaya_Toushirou (Jan 14, 2008)

Looking at the edited nv4_disp.inf file posted on http://forums.pcper.com/showthread.php?t=450620
i notice that its for the WinXP driver but if i'm not mistaken isn't Xazax using WinVista? Will it still install the driver properly (if everything else is correct)?
If he could get a driver working then we might actually start to get results...


----------



## jimbo405 (Jan 14, 2008)

Take a look at the angle of the gpu die it''s angled differently from my 8800 GT....it's not a 8800 GT.

that's really a 9600 GT but it's only a 256 mb and probley less powerful than a 8800 gt 512 mb.


----------



## jimbo405 (Jan 14, 2008)

8800 GT






9600 GT

^ 8800 GT notice the gpu die is at different angle than the original poster's gpu die picture....proving it's not a 8800 GT and ive never seen even non reference 8800 gt with angled gpu die like the r600.


----------



## btarunr (Jan 14, 2008)

LEGIT.

The GPU core says it all. Wow....you should pot this onto the NV forums and look around for a beta driver.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 14, 2008)

> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 111 (10 members and 101 guests)



lawl ...


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jan 14, 2008)

or take it to Nvidia and ask for two 8800 ultras instead - however if they get wind of this they will most likely order you into giving them back.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 14, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> or take it to Nvidia and ask for two 8800 ultras instead - however if they get wind of this they will most likely order you into giving them back.



nvidia is ur daddy?


----------



## jimbo405 (Jan 14, 2008)

Sucks the original poster is offline i guess messing with them lol someone find this dude some drivers unless the cards came with some drivers ask the dude you bought them from for drivers


----------



## jimbo405 (Jan 14, 2008)

http://en.expreview.com/?p=184

^


----------



## btarunr (Jan 14, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> or take it to Nvidia and ask for two 8800 ultras instead - however if they get wind of this they will most likely order you into giving them back.



They can't, this guy paid for them and accidently got them instead of two 8800 GT units. They should replace them with two brand-new 8800 GT units, they can't do anything else.




This is the most sensational thread on TPU in a long time.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 14, 2008)

Seany1212 said:


> This is really dodgy, why the hell are you so egar to get rid of them? and post some none blurry pics. The only way were going to find out if these are real is for someone to have to waste money on these and then give us a proper look at the cards :shadedshu



Because they aint very fast lol and TBH, legit or not, I would want me money back if I had paid for two 8800Gt's cause your talking cash rip off there, although TBH, I always find it slightly suspicious if I am taking a piss in a public toilet and some monkey comes up to me and tries to sell me 2 gfx cards whilst me hands are full


----------



## jimbo405 (Jan 14, 2008)

9600 GT is a replacement for the 8600 GTS not a 8800 GT so it looks like that dude probley got fucked.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 14, 2008)

jimbo405 said:


> 9600 GT is a replacement for the 8600 GTS not a 8800 GT so it looks like that dude probley got fucked.



What a charming way to put it!


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jan 14, 2008)

i would get onto nvidia or graiglist and get the cards you ordered, or better.


----------



## jimbo405 (Jan 14, 2008)

I would like to see how they perform though.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 14, 2008)

jimbo405 said:


> I would like to see how they perform though.



With no drivers.....................poorly


----------



## Frogger (Jan 14, 2008)

When the 'owner' of thses cards comes back online it would be nice to see a Dump of the Bios posted so that we can have a look at it ie. bulid date, mem, speed ect...


----------



## btarunr (Jan 14, 2008)

@Tatty
Can't you use nvstraps to softmod it into a G92 card...like 8800 GT and install the latest Forceware?....fk compatibility but just for tries?

nvstraps fools the OS HAL on the device ID. You can install another driver...like the current forceware that runs any G92 card.


----------



## Steevo (Jan 14, 2008)

Yes, but that could be a photoshopped copy of one of the die pictures alrady out.


----------



## BullGod (Jan 14, 2008)

Kids these days are just sick. How lame is this? And people who believe the ooh I've spotted an alien but I can only take blurry picks shit are just morons...


----------



## technicks (Jan 14, 2008)

Xazax said:


> I bought a couple GFX (2 of them to be exact) and the guy told me they were 8800GT's, but i cant get the stupid things to work! I bought it from a guy off of Craigslist some browsing around let me to this.
> 
> he somehow sold me a friggin 9600GT? G94, no joke i have the GPU-Z to Prove it.
> 
> ...




You are a


----------



## wolf (Jan 14, 2008)

yeah, let us assume these ARE 9600GT's, then you didnt get what you paid for, they are most definatly inferior to the 8800GT's you PAID for, go return them for 8800's mang.

the only thing youre getting out of these at the moment is the novelty of a new series card, which is only a 64sp version of an 8800GT, that wont even game or bench, it dont even have no drivers yet.

ride the moment, then go back and swap them, unless you like getting an inferior product to what you have paid for.

on a lighter note, finally nvidia has gotten the message, and their x600 (midrange) cards now have a 256bit memory bus, even the 8600 series would have been considerably stronger imo if they used a 256 bit bus.


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 14, 2008)

after reading every page of the forum, Im still gonna say no go!  I dont think its a 96xx Its easy to flash a bios and make it say whatever you want it to, and by doing that drivers wont work anymore.  It just seems odd that these pics are so troubled, its easy to take a clear pic, anyone can do it.  If the flash is bouncing back you just step farther away and zoom in.  Works fine.  It was really amazing to see so many people interested in this, and it would have been a great topic with good graphical proof, Id still love to see good pics!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 14, 2008)

Why would someone go to all the trouble of finding 96gt bios's,which must be hard enuff,then flash them on the cards and sell them as a higher card,knowing full welll whoever buys them will notice? It just dont make sense,i think they're real.


----------



## snuif09 (Jan 14, 2008)

:shadedshu


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 14, 2008)

id like to think there real too, but why wouldnt there be a clear pic of the GPU, he went through the trouble of taking off the cooling fan, how hard could be it with a digital camera to snap a series of 10 pics and find 1, just 1 that you could actually read.  Its not hard.  Honestly Im closer to real than not real but I cannot fullyt believe it until there is proof, that would be one of the first pics that I posted if I wanted to prove it.  And flashing a bios is not troublesome.  With 15 minutes of research on google and 10 minutes of work you can have your video bios say whatever you would like.  

Who knows, maybe there 9600 testers that the guys sold him, if thats the case Id contact him for drivers, because Im sure he had to have drivers to test it.  All I need is a good pic of that GPU and Id be a believer, it cannot be that hard.....


----------



## Basard (Jan 14, 2008)

If your camera can take pics at such high resolutions, why can't they be clear?  My OLD IBM Webcam takes better pictures at max resolution of 640x480.


----------



## candle_86 (Jan 14, 2008)

the angel of the GPU core is enough for me.  As for drivers, it shouldnt be hard, let me download the 169 drivers and edit the inf to support your card, but if you can, i need the device driver ID string from the bios, with that I can prolly give you driver support.


----------



## Xazax (Jan 14, 2008)

LOL, wow 11 pages in now 1 night and 1 morning amazing.

Anyway, if your disbelief simply because i take blurry pictures your quite the fool in the NON-blurry pics i took you can definitely tell that the PCB board is different, its P545 PCB, and as also taken in account the GPU is at an Angle, the cooler is black with no logo or nothing on it and it low-profile.


----------



## technicks (Jan 14, 2008)

That is the only thing that bothered me to be honest.


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 14, 2008)

Xazax said:


> LOL, wow 11 pages in now 1 night and 1 morning amazing.
> 
> Anyway, if your disbelief simply because i take blurry pictures your quite the fool in the NON-blurry pics i took you can definitely tell that the PCB board is different, its P545 PCB, and as also taken in account the GPU is at an Angle, the cooler is black with no logo or nothing on it and it low-profile.



I believe you man, I do, and the fact that the GPU is angled is making me completely believe you, but I would really like to see a clear pic of the GPU.  

Either way, congrats on your find and I wish you luck with what ever you plan on doing with them...


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Jan 14, 2008)

Actually , there are (was/is) some guy somewhere in this world who tells computer hardware companies he does "reviews".. So they send him the "best of the best", and never hear from him/her/them again...  Wouldn't surprise me if the same guy who sold you them cards is same person. But then again congrats!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 14, 2008)

come on brother,give us a carrot.just 1 decent pic of the core with your forum name on a bit aof paper,and it'll settle it one way or another.


----------



## snuif09 (Jan 14, 2008)

me wanna see core numbers


----------



## Namslas90 (Jan 14, 2008)

snuif09 said:


> me wanna see core numbers



LOL, Everybody does.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 14, 2008)

Very nice but i'd sell them maybe be able to get 3 8800GT's for them lol...  There's all ways some body who will over pay HA!..


----------



## Namslas90 (Jan 14, 2008)

May be 9600, but may not be what we think it is;
(Fudzilla-not the best reference, but interesting nontheless)

http://www.fudzilla.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=5052&Itemid=1


----------



## csplayer089 (Jan 14, 2008)

is it so hard to take a clear picture? 

wtf lol


----------



## Xazax (Jan 14, 2008)

-----Original Message-----
From: Hoang Nguyen <hoangky@gmail.com>
To: teddyg602@aol.com
Sent: Sun, 13 Jan 2008 4:43 pm
Subject: Re: 8800GTS

thats the guy i bought it from...


----------



## jimbo405 (Jan 14, 2008)

Goddamn people seriously theys are fuckin 9600 gt's 256 mb versions no it's not photoshopped the angle of the gpu dies proves it plus the guy took a pic of the gpu cooler and the paste outline was angled just like gpu proving its legit.


there are no 8800 GT's with angled cores like that not to mention the gpu pcb has no metal bracket around it like the 8800 GT.


----------



## jimbo405 (Jan 14, 2008)

you dont need a clear picture are you people noobs? his camera might have a shitty megapixel anyway.

turn the fuckin flash off then put card in light then take pic and make sure it's focused.


----------



## jimbo405 (Jan 14, 2008)

you dont need a clear pic of the gpu die numbers because just the angle of the gpu die alones proves it's not a 8800 gt .


----------



## technicks (Jan 14, 2008)

Watch your language please Jimbo


----------



## btarunr (Jan 14, 2008)

jimbo405 said:


> you dont need a clear picture are you people noobs? his camera might have a shitty megapixel anyway.
> 
> turn the fuckin flash off then put card in light then take pic and make sure it's focused.



Keep both your emotions and foul-language in your pants, kid. 

You can put it in better words.


----------



## technicks (Jan 14, 2008)

I believe the guy look at this.

http://www.tcmagazine.com/comments.php?id=17629&catid=2


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 14, 2008)

Wow! Mouth of a true sailor right there! 

@candle

10DE -0621 : If it helps any. 

PS: He is running Vista.

EDIT: Yeah technicks, that was confirmed last night with a few pics. Now to only get him some driver support .....

Drivers:

The internal driver for 9600GT is out today(deep inside the industry), we will get it later, so we have to mod the Device ID into 169.25WHQL’s NV_disp.inf. And the driver fully support the card. After the mod we managed to run a comparison test between G94 and two G92.

Source:ExPreview


----------



## wolf (Jan 14, 2008)

so its a 9600GT big w00p, still chawpped in twain by 8800's, which he paid for.....


----------



## Xazax (Jan 14, 2008)

UPDATE NON OR LESS BLURRY PIC OF STICKER ON BACK OF THE PCB
I tried my best took like 5 shots this is the best on i got, im going to take some pics of the GPU soon.
http://img408.imageshack.us/img408/4111/sta60061zk5.jpg

EDIT:aslo on the front page


----------



## btarunr (Jan 14, 2008)

Yeah...he's perhaps one of the first few 9600 GT owners, he could kick off a "8500 views in <24hr forum-thread" but unfortunately he ended up with two cards inferior to two 8800 GT units.


----------



## wolf (Jan 14, 2008)

thats my point, 9600GT's or not, he got ripped off, i for one know when i don't get what i pay for, i go back and say "oi, dis aint wat i paid fo' yo!"


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 14, 2008)

That's true bta.

If anyone want's to attempt to get drivers up and working for him. I have all relevant information posted above. I have to leave for work soon or else I would be working on them.

@wolf

They are collector's items. Ain't no way he should sell them.


----------



## a111087 (Jan 14, 2008)

wolf said:


> "oi, dis aint wat i paid fo' yo!"



I would do the same


----------



## Xazax (Jan 14, 2008)

I left the guy an E-mail and will call him up later if he doesnt respond within the day, i know i wanted 8800GTs not a friggin 9600


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 14, 2008)

jimbo405 said:


> you dont need a clear picture are you people noobs? his camera might have a shitty megapixel anyway.
> 
> turn the fuckin flash off then put card in light then take pic and make sure it's focused.



hey your right jimbo, we are all noobs, good call there


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 14, 2008)

xazax,you mite be able to sell them cards and get summat better than 2 8800gt's.theres people that will pay loads for them.


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 14, 2008)

tigger69 said:


> xazax,you mite be able to sell them cards and get summat better than 2 8800gt's.theres people that will pay loads for them.



That would be sweet!! Id check the market and see what you could get for them, maybe stick em on ebay with a high reserve and see if they go...


----------



## Xazax (Jan 14, 2008)

Drivers would be nice, right now when i try to start-up CoH, i get DX errors,

Mind you all i have 64-bit Windows Vista Ultimate so if we can get working drivers they would have to be for that.

Aslo the beta drivers that support are 171.xx

LOL, yea i try ebay


----------



## btarunr (Jan 14, 2008)

+1.

Just advertise them as 9600 GT "Pre-release...NVIDIA confidential" or something like that. You can see them off for as much as $600 (both together). With $30 more you could get a 8800 Ultra or a 9800 GX2 when it releases. How cool is that?


----------



## wolf (Jan 14, 2008)

yeah man if you can flog them for heaps then you could always buy 2 new ones when they come out real soon and just be looking at a nice profit, or the 2 8800's watever...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 14, 2008)

Ooh, hmmm ....

64-bit eh?! They are "confirmed" working with a modded set of 169.25's on Vista 32. Well, enjoys guys, out for the day.


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 14, 2008)

that would be a great way to go, I dont see 2 9600's maxxed out ever competing with one ultra, whats the 3dmarks on a ultra anyways?? They have got to be upwards of 16k eh?


----------



## wolf (Jan 14, 2008)

what im interested in the the rumored specs of the 9800gtx.....

55nm.....
32 ROPS....
384 sp's
650 core 2000 shader....

that thing should handle crysis nicely...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 14, 2008)

i just built a mate a new pc today with a 8800gtx in,that is 1 big card,it fitted in the antec 900 even with the daft metal handle on it,the case came with a plastic thing that hold the end of the card.


----------



## Xazax (Jan 14, 2008)

For any of you interested, here is the Ebay link LOL lets see if someone bites!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140198805857


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 14, 2008)

Are you just selling one for a thousand or both of them?(It didn't say)


----------



## Xazax (Jan 14, 2008)

Picture shows both so i would assume that would be for both  ill edit it anyway to say SLI or whatnot


----------



## snuif09 (Jan 14, 2008)

okay dude i belive you.

cant you give em to me ill pay 5 bucks


----------



## btarunr (Jan 14, 2008)

$1000 is BS. $600 max....plus also the challenge of convincing the buyer that's a genuine 9600 GT and a working driver. Without the driver, the buyer will never be able to tell it from an 8800 GT. TELL THEM YOU'RE SELLING BOTH FOR $600. $1000 is insane.

LOL you linked the ebay page to this thread...the views of this thread will sky-rocket. .


----------



## wolf (Jan 14, 2008)

yeah $1000 is a liiiiiiiiittle steep man....at least dl some beta drivers and say they'll be included on a disc, otherwise theyre 500$ paperweights...


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 14, 2008)

I could see them sell for a 1000 easy, and maybe more. There are hardcore- Nvidia fans out there just like AMD fans. There are also websites that MIGHT pay to get these if they didn't get a sample. Just so they could get the web hits.


----------



## Xazax (Jan 14, 2008)

i think 1000 is fair


----------



## Hawk1 (Jan 14, 2008)

Problem is, he has no ebay feedback. Would you send a grand to a guy who has pre-release hardware, registered for 6+years with no feedback and only blurry close up pics?

Edit: no offense meant, of course.

LOL 10000+views in under 15 hours. Must be some kind of record.


----------



## wolf (Jan 14, 2008)

hell yeah man, you could probably go for 2 - 8800GTX/G92GTS/G92GT and have cash to spare on that transaction


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 14, 2008)

jimbo405 said:


> you dont need a clear pic of the gpu die numbers because just the angle of the gpu die alones proves it's not a 8800 gt .



That cuts it down to just 45 other NVidia PCB's then


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 14, 2008)

Hawk1 said:


> Problem is, he has no ebay feedback. Would you send a grand to a guy who has pre-release hardware, registered for 6+years with no feedback and only blurry close up pics?
> 
> Edit: no offense meant, of course.



+1


----------



## Duffman (Jan 14, 2008)

if i were on ebay looking at them, i'd like to see lots more clear pics


----------



## ghost101 (Jan 14, 2008)

Should've done a 3 day auction starting at like $400. Bear in mind you will lose about 10% of the price in ebay/paypal fees.


----------



## Xazax (Jan 14, 2008)

If you look at the Front page TPT has an update on the 9600GT which proves mine are legit


----------



## Xazax (Jan 14, 2008)

Update:

heres the error i recieve when i try to run the 169.xx drivers

http://img183.imageshack.us/img183/6844/77249741uy0.jpg

tried Orals(over at PCper) nv-Disp and same message, ill keep working on it.



"%NVIDIA_G94.DEV_0621.1%  = nv_NV3x,      PCI\VEN_10DE&amp;DEV_0621"

From the nv_disp Notepad.


----------



## JacKz5o (Jan 14, 2008)

All the pictures of the core are too blurry to see anything.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 14, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> That's true bta.
> 
> If anyone want's to attempt to get drivers up and working for him. I have all relevant information posted above. I have to leave for work soon or else I would be working on them.
> 
> ...



collectors items, i think not, unless he's a collector of ass whuppings.


----------



## jimbo405 (Jan 14, 2008)

man go look mean you got treated badly 9600  GT is step down from 8800 GT if you paid 8800 gt prices man go scream naughty things, it'll make you feel better.




Notice: The above post is censored, if you wish to read an uncensored version you're out of luck.


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 14, 2008)

jimbo405 said:


> man go look mean you got treated badly 9600 GT is step down from 8800 GT if you paid 8800 gt prices man go scream naughty things, it'll make you feel better.



wow


----------



## Xazax (Jan 14, 2008)

well in reality i bought two, so it not a super rip off, but im going around now and i'm talking the PCper Admin


----------



## jimbo405 (Jan 14, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> hey your right jimbo, we are all noobs, good call there



I was right the whole love making time and everyone didnt want to believe they were 9600 gt's i knew it all long without even seeing 9600 GT core before because of different angle gpu die on pcb.

http://www.tcmagazine.com/comments.php?id=17629&catid=2

take a look owned GG man.







9600 GT ^ owned lol new-to-town people


----------



## Grimskull (Jan 14, 2008)

i have read most of the 14 pages of replies to this post... so im going to point something out here......

If  Xazax can build a PC with 2 Nvidia Sli 8800/9600GT (?) cards in them but not take a proper picture because he is "not good with a camera" then that seems very dodgy to me.

there is over 330 replies to this on this forum alone, so i will ask the mods and site admins to lock the forum as Xazax has no 100% proof that he has a 9600GT. A monkey with camera phone can take a better pic than that. 

If you do have a 9600GT for real... hang on to it!

And yes asb2106, you are right ..... 



asb2106 said:


> I have seen many other PCB boards that mount the GPU on an angle, I think you should really back down a bit.  If if makes you feel better than I believe you, you are a great smart all knowing man, congrats, i believe him but i dont see a reason that I cannot see a clear pic.  Please, if not for the whole community, then for me, just shut the hell up, nobody cares


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 14, 2008)

jimbo405 said:


> I was right the whole fuckin time and everyone didnt want to believe they were 9600 gt's i knew it all long without even seeing 9600 GT core before because of different angle gpu die on pcb.
> 
> http://www.tcmagazine.com/comments.php?id=17629&catid=2
> 
> ...



I have seen many other PCB boards that mount the GPU on an angle, I think you should really back down a bit.  If if makes you feel better than I believe you, you are a great smart all knowing man, congrats, i believe him but i dont see a reason that I cannot see a clear pic.  Please, if not for the whole community, then for me, just shut the hell up, nobody cares


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jan 14, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> I have seen many other PCB boards that mount the GPU on an angle, I think you should really back down a bit.  If if makes you feel better than I believe you, you are a great smart all knowing man, congrats, i believe him but i dont see a reason that I cannot see a clear pic.  Please, if not for the whole community, then for me, just shut the hell up, nobody cares



WORD!

(Not to mention there's a link on ebay bringing folks here to TPU.)


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Jan 14, 2008)

Taking pics with a camera, could be great pics if it was with a camera. Perhaps he has one of them mobilephones with a camera? I have seen good cameras and I have seen bad cameras... But theese days if you go and buy a digital camera they even have "smart auto zoom" , "close up zoom" , Anti Shake. Nobody even asked what type of camera he was using... Could even be a webcam hooked up to a laptop.


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 14, 2008)

and any of those options atleast take a 640 x 480 pic, which is more than capable of a quality of the GPU


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 14, 2008)

http://picasaweb.google.com/tilak.dutta/India/photo#5073505770868588434


----------



## Xazax (Jan 14, 2008)

Look my new ASUS 780i P5N-T motherboard just arrived and im going to swap it out for my 680i LT when i do ill snap some pics of it all.

AND TRY MY BESY NOT TO MAKE THEM SO BLURRY, i believe its the camera and the fact i dont have a very steady hand.


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 14, 2008)

Black Panther said:


> http://picasaweb.google.com/tilak.dutta/India/photo#5073505770868588434



nice, i like the pic!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 14, 2008)

Xazax said:


> Look my new ASUS 780i P5N-T motherboard just arrived and im going to swap it out for my 680i LT when i do ill snap some pics of it all.
> 
> AND TRY MY BESY NOT TO MAKE THEM SO BLURRY, i believe its the camera and the fact i dont have a very steady hand.



Thats easily solved....no worries, just put the card on a table on it's side, propped up with the PCB facing sideways on and place the camera on the table then shaky hands dont matter, all you do is press the button.....job done!


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 14, 2008)

Xazax said:


> Look my new ASUS 780i P5N-T motherboard just arrived and im going to swap it out for my 680i LT when i do ill snap some pics of it all.
> 
> AND TRY MY BESY NOT TO MAKE THEM SO BLURRY, i believe its the camera and the fact i dont have a very steady hand.



when i have problems i step away as far as i can, and zoom my camera in until it reaches the max optical zoom,

and im sorry to sound like such a douche with the camera/pic crap but everybody keeps bringin it up.  I understand that you really could care less what we all think, but for a 100% validation from everyone here you need to have perfect evidence that cant be scrutinized.  People are out there to try to con people, and thats where the sceptisism comes from.

Either way, good luck on your ebay auction, I hope you make all that those cards are worth!


----------



## technicks (Jan 14, 2008)

jimbo405 said:


> I was right the whole fuckin time and everyone didnt want to believe they were 9600 gt's i knew it all long without even seeing 9600 GT core before because of different angle gpu die on pcb.
> 
> http://www.tcmagazine.com/comments.php?id=17629&catid=2
> 
> ...



HE Jimbo dude. Shut your mouth if you can't think of something else to say.:shadedshu
That is if you want to be here any longer.


----------



## Xazax (Jan 14, 2008)

Update: item removed from Ebay, there pending Sale right now.


----------



## technicks (Jan 14, 2008)

Congrats for you.


----------



## Xazax (Jan 14, 2008)

UPDATE TO ALL:


CARDS HAVE BEEN SOLD AND BOTH ARE NO LONGER IN MY POSSESSION.

To whom, well i guess you find out soon lol!


----------



## jimbo405 (Jan 14, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> I have seen many other PCB boards that mount the GPU on an angle, I think you should really back down a bit.  If if makes you feel better than I believe you, you are a great smart all knowing man, congrats, i believe him but i dont see a reason that I cannot see a clear pic.  Please, if not for the whole community, then for me, just shut the hell up, nobody cares



Name me another nvidia gpu that has angled gpu die.


----------



## Hawk1 (Jan 14, 2008)

Well I guess that's the end of that (unless it's sold to someone on here who can give the details). Congrats and close thread time.


----------



## jimbo405 (Jan 14, 2008)

Xazax said:


> UPDATE TO ALL:
> 
> 
> CARDS HAVE BEEN SOLD AND BOTH ARE NO LONGER IN MY POSSESSION.
> ...




lol


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 14, 2008)

he should spend the money on photography classes. this thread would've been a lot better if we had proof that they were indeed g94 9600gt's.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 14, 2008)

Did you get a grand out of them?


----------



## jimbo405 (Jan 14, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Did you get a grand out of them?



you better sold them for more than you paid


----------



## flashstar (Jan 14, 2008)

Yeah, how much did you get?

And who would buy two paperweights that are slower than 8800gt's? Did you find the drivers?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 14, 2008)

Hawk1 said:


> Well I guess that's the end of that (unless it's sold to someone on here who can give the details). Congrats and close thread time.



NOOOO!!!! I want to hear more of Jimbo's sailor mouth!
 congrats to you xazax..


----------



## jimbo405 (Jan 14, 2008)

flashstar said:


> Yeah, how much did you get?
> 
> And who would buy two paperweights that are slower than 8800gt's? Did you find the drivers?



lol, someones gonna get it and be like aww ****.


----------



## jimbo405 (Jan 14, 2008)

So mr.professional techpowerup people when's the 9600 GT street date?

The person who bought it will have 2 bricks untill drivers get released


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 14, 2008)

he should've ransomed nvidia $2000 to buy them back. even if he let them go on ebay, they could've brought over $1200 easy seeing how they aren't even out yet.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 14, 2008)

jimbo405 said:


> So mr.professional techpowerup people when's the 9600 GT street date?
> 
> The person who bought it will have 2 bricks untill drivers get released



feb. 2008 there you go...


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jan 14, 2008)

jimbo405 said:


> So mr.professional techpowerup people when's the 9600 GT street date?
> 
> The person who bought it will have 2 bricks untill drivers get released



Twenty bucks says Jimbo bought them!


----------



## pt (Jan 14, 2008)

maybe w1z got them


----------



## a111087 (Jan 14, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> he should spend the money on photography classes. this thread would've been a lot better if we had proof that they were indeed g94 9600gt's.



its a cheap camera phone, I had one. pics look great on phone, but when you upload them to PC they are horrible and there is nothing he could do about it. so stop crying about pic quality or just send him your own camera.  :shadedshu


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jan 14, 2008)

pt said:


> maybe w1z got them



lol  

btw - your Carl Sagan quote certainly applied to this thread!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 14, 2008)

jimbo405 said:


> man go bust a goddamn cap you got ripped 9600  GT is step down from 8800 GT if you paid 8800 gt prices man go lay the fuckin smack down.



2 steps down in fact, or even 3 or 4 if his are the 256MB versions........

8800GT 512MB
8800GT 256MB
8800GS 368MB(368...328????)
9600GT 512MB
9600GT 256MB

Damn.....so many cards...........so many benches!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 14, 2008)

Xazax said:


> UPDATE TO ALL:
> 
> 
> CARDS HAVE BEEN SOLD AND BOTH ARE NO LONGER IN MY POSSESSION.
> ...




Thats was quick, did they drive round to collect?


----------



## Wile E (Jan 14, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> 2 steps down in fact, or even 3 or 4 if his are the 256MB versions........
> 
> 8800GT 512MB
> 8800GT 256MB
> ...


I think the GS would be 384MB


----------



## Xazax (Jan 14, 2008)

Admin at a Forum bought them off me he plans to bench and test them, talked to him over the phone and he confirms they are infact 9600GT's even had a Nv Rep look at the pics and he confirmed them too.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 14, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I think the GS would be 384MB



Thanks....close enuff


----------



## pt (Jan 14, 2008)

Xazax said:


> Admin at a Forum bought them off me he plans to bench and test them, talked to him over the phone and he confirms they are infact 9600GT's even had a Nv Rep look at the pics and he confirmed them too.



how much?


----------



## STEvil (Jan 14, 2008)

This thread seems like Deja Vu.... but I cant remember what the other one was about... maybe it was the 6800's?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 14, 2008)

STEvil said:


> This thread seems like Deja Vu.... but I cant remember what the other one was about... maybe it was the 6800's?



It's the people fighting over these things, happens every time 

Didn't know you still read these forums btw.


----------



## candle_86 (Jan 14, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Wow! Mouth of a true sailor right there!
> 
> @candle
> 
> ...



that helps, let me edit the ini and upload them to see if it works

Edit I see someone else already did this, nevermind


----------



## candle_86 (Jan 14, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> 2 steps down in fact, or even 3 or 4 if his are the 256MB versions........
> 
> 8800GT 512MB
> 8800GT 256MB
> ...




no a chinese site benched them and if the bench is right its like this

8800GT 512mb
8800GT 256mb
9600GT 512
9600GT 256
8800GS 384

The reason comes down to shader clock, and seeing as how the 8800GS is built on the older G80 Core with 196bit bus the shader clock is rumored to be 1.1ghz with 96shaders a 9600GT with 64 shaders @ 1600mhz and 256bit bus in all ways should kick its ass.


----------



## kpo6969 (Jan 14, 2008)

STEvil said:


> This thread seems like Deja Vu.... but I cant remember what the other one was about... maybe it was the 6800's?


http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/247864-33-9600gt-256mb-joke


----------



## rougal (Jan 14, 2008)

He already "succesfully" sell the cards. Lucky bastard. $630 bucks. We just have to wait for the reviews when R*** finishes his testing those cards.


----------



## sladesurfer (Jan 14, 2008)

Tell me who bought the card....i wanna tell him i have a unicorn for sale if he also wants one. ( what a sucker) Saw your ebay thread and you were selling it for $1000. I just hope he didnt pay that much money for a midrange card


----------



## kpo6969 (Jan 14, 2008)

I don't know if their lucky or not.
The 9600GT doesn't look like a barn burner.
I'll stick with my 8800GT.
The OP's "9600GT's" are 256mb not 512mb.
9600GT
http://en.expreview.com/?p=198

FYI:
8800GS
http://en.expreview.com/?p=200


----------



## ghost101 (Jan 14, 2008)

sladesurfer said:


> Tell me who bought the card....i wanna tell him i have a unicorn for sale if he also wants one. ( what a sucker) Saw your ebay thread and you were selling it for $1000. I just hope he didnt pay that much money for a midrange card



I'll buy the unicorn. Please give me the details with proof that you have one. Where do you live?


----------



## sladesurfer (Jan 14, 2008)

ghost101 said:


> I'll buy the unicorn. Please give me the details with proof that you have one.



ok, let me take some pics but be warned its kinda blurry so you cant really tell  (not very good at using a camera )


----------



## pt (Jan 14, 2008)

rougal said:


> He already "succesfully" sell the cards. Lucky bastard. $630 bucks. We just have to wait for the reviews when R*** finishes his testing those cards.



R*** = Roco?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 14, 2008)

Hmmmm .... 

How can these be verified as 9600GT's? Bios edit to an 8800GT's PCI Vendor/Model ID to be able to install drivers? 


Shoot that may not work, but will it ....

Oh well, whoever purchased these, good luck with drivers and have fun.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Jan 14, 2008)

Simpsons did it!


----------



## rougal (Jan 15, 2008)

R**n = Admin on another forum.


----------



## wolf (Jan 15, 2008)

candle_86 said:


> no a chinese site benched them and if the bench is right its like this
> 
> 8800GT 512mb
> 8800GT 256mb
> ...



Negatory, the 8800GS is based of the newer 65nm (G9x) core, they jsut most likely cut the GTX's memory controller in half to get 192 bit, an odd move really.


----------



## btarunr (Jan 15, 2008)

Damn he sold them off for $650. With this he can easily buy a 9800 GX2 when it releases. L.B.


----------



## wolf (Jan 15, 2008)

keep your cash and wait for 9800GTX mang


----------



## Monkeywoman (Jan 15, 2008)

vr-zone says that the 9800GX2 will be 800 bucks. get 2 3870x2 lol


----------



## jcbzhnsr1 (Jan 15, 2008)

sladesurfer said:


> Tell me who bought the card....i wanna tell him i have a unicorn for sale if he also wants one. ( what a sucker) Saw your ebay thread and you were selling it for $1000. I just hope he didnt pay that much money for a midrange card



Slade, not sure if you remember me from the "other" forum, but you may recall. I can vouch for this guy, and I'm not sure why the pictures are so blurry. I almost bought these cards, but originally the guy who sold them to the OP advertised them as 8800GTS 512 cards. He admitted he was not sure, and that was too shady for me. The guy literally has cards and cards and cards in his trunk, and posts on craigslist. These cards really are what the OP says they are. I have seen them in person, and vouch for him 100%. i have no idea how it is possible, but he definitely beat me to them as I felt the deal was too shady. Looks likes it was too shady, but I would not have minded having some eccentric cards. 
PS; got any tips for making a clean wiring job in a CM 690??? Good to see you are still around dude.


----------



## Steevo (Jan 15, 2008)

Drop it like it's hot, drop it like its hottttt.



I believe your friend has some shady dealings with some shady peeps in other parts of the world.


----------



## Xazax (Jan 15, 2008)

He told me had Ultras, and my friend bought one from him for cheap, so i can believe he might do shady dealing but hey i thought i boughty 8800GTs and ended up with a suprise, when i asked the guy he said he got them from "a friend" so yea, he seemed knowledgeable about computers and had 3 rigs of his own, one an old AMD 4000+ S939 he was trying to sell to me.

where this guy got this from and who is "friend" is anyone guess i dont know i just bought them, im the end-user


----------



## Wile E (Jan 15, 2008)

Xazax said:


> He told me had Ultras, and my friend bought one from him for cheap, so i can believe he might do shady dealing but hey i thought i boughty 8800GTs and ended up with a suprise, when i asked the guy he said he got them from "a friend" so yea, he seemed knowledgeable about computers and had 3 rigs of his own, one an old AMD 4000+ S939 he was trying to sell to me.
> 
> where this guy got this from and who is "friend" is anyone guess i dont know i just bought them, im the end-user


Never heard of "Receiving Stolen Property" as a criminal charge I take it? Better get receipts with your purchases.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 15, 2008)

if you KNEW it was stolen when you bought it, thats illegal. being sold unawares isnt (its illegal because you should have refused the offer, and reported it)


----------



## wolf (Jan 15, 2008)

Xazax said:


> He told me had Ultras, and my friend bought one from him for cheap, so i can believe he might do shady dealing but hey i thought i boughty 8800GTs and ended up with a suprise, when i asked the guy he said he got them from "a friend" so yea, he seemed knowledgeable about computers and had 3 rigs of his own, one an old AMD 4000+ S939 he was trying to sell to me.
> 
> where this guy got this from and who is "friend" is anyone guess i dont know i just bought them, im the end-user



lol, why even tell us that....


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 15, 2008)

TBH, I cannot really understand who would pay $600 for 2 cards that in around 4-5 weeks are going to retail (256MB versions) for about $170 each ( I am assuming that price as this card is supposed to be a competitior for the HD3850).  I recognise the fact that it's nice to have a card ahead of the rest of the community, but with no proper drivers and the impending release it does not seem money that well spent to me.


----------



## wolf (Jan 15, 2008)

well he did go into the transaction believeing that he was purchasing 8800GT's


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 15, 2008)

wolf said:


> well he did go into the transaction believeing that he was purchasing 8800GT's




Yeah I know but I was talking about whoever bought them off him for $600 as 9600GT's.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 15, 2008)

Tatty I believe it was a website, they will use them as a early review to get web hits.


----------



## pt (Jan 15, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Tatty I believe it was a website, they will use them as a early review to get web hits.



and web hits mean lots of moneys!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 15, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Tatty I believe it was a website, they will use them as a early review to get web hits.



I thought we already had "early reviews" out by a couple of sites.................old hat now!


----------



## jimbo405 (Jan 15, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Never heard of "Receiving Stolen Property" as a criminal charge I take it? Better get receipts with your purchases.



lol nvidia really misses those mass produced 9600 GT's they were special prototypes owww no LOL bs.

nvidia are fuckin stupid though they should leave the 9600 GT with 128 shaders/rops as 8800 gtx with that 65 nm would be fuckin kick ass.


----------



## jimbo405 (Jan 15, 2008)

I wonder where the dude got the 9600 gt's someone broke into nvidia lab in cali? or some shit.


----------



## DarkMatter (Jan 15, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> I thought we already had "early reviews" out by a couple of sites.................old hat now!



What about NDA? That's why those "early reviews" where so vague. But this ones have been bought and are supposed to be NDA free.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 15, 2008)

In britain,ignorance is no defense.If you buy a 500 quid card for 50 you cant say you didnt know it was stolen.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 15, 2008)

DarkMatter said:


> What about NDA? That's why those "early reviews" where so vague. But this ones have been bought and are supposed to be NDA free.



How can they possibly be "NDA Free" if  the card has not been released and the NDA is such that info is so scarce?..............I didnt think that within an NDA period there was such thing as "NDA Free", it may just be a phrase someone uses to hide the fact they have a card sourced from somewhere it shouldn't have been sourced if you get my meaning


----------



## DarkMatter (Jan 15, 2008)

tigger69 said:


> In britain,ignorance is no defense.If you buy a 500 quid card for 50 you cant say you didnt know it was stolen.



Yeah but that is suspicius to begin with, so you can quess it was stolen. But that is not the case. He bought them for their price (well he bought what he thought it was a pair of 8800GTs for a reasonable price for a pair of 8800GTs), so he couldn't guess where they came from. No way that's illegal.
Anyway I doubt these cards were stolen. Stolen from where?  No, probably they were samples for a reviewer that sold them. Probably to the guy that then sold them to Xazax. IMHO the only thing that could happen is that the first one, the reviewer, will be charged of NDA infringement. And I don't think there's any penal consecuencies for that, or is it?  I know nothing about laws.


----------



## DarkMatter (Jan 15, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> How can they possibly be "NDA Free" if  the card has not been released and the NDA is such that info is so scarce?..............I didnt think that within an NDA period there was such thing as "NDA Free", it may just be a phrase someone uses to hide the fact they have a card sourced from somewhere it shouldn't have been sourced if you get my meaning



I meant that it's the first one who sold them that has infringed the NDA, but neither Xazax or the PCPerspectice Admin signed any NDA. But as I said in the post above I don't know a shit about laws.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jan 15, 2008)

bloody hell this thread is still going on - this has to be one of the highest post/minute count ever!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 15, 2008)

Without actually seeing the NDA originally placed with the reviewer, you cannot tell if Xazax would be under it. From a legal stand point, the court system will be behind Xazax only due to him not "knowing" what he had purchased and what was shipped to him. Unless he is not telling us the truth behind these cards and is a way to hype mid-range, but why would a company want to do that? You think they would want to hype up the high end upper range of their next gen. Another point to add, maybe to hype mid-range to compete with ATi's HD3850.

Whomever sold him the cards broke the NDA unless their were numerous owners of these cards.


----------



## DarkMatter (Jan 15, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Without actually seeing the NDA originally placed with the reviewer, you cannot tell if Xazax would be under it. From a legal stand point, the court system will be behind Xazax only due to him not "knowing" what he had purchased and what was shipped to him. Unless he is not telling us the truth behind these cards and is a way to hype mid-range, but why would a company want to do that? You think they would want to hype up the high end upper range of their next gen. Another point to add, maybe to hype mid-range to compete with ATi's HD3850.
> 
> Whomever sold him the cards broke the NDA unless their were numerous owners of these cards.



Well I don't know there, but I know that you can't be charged of anything here in Spain in the case you bought something that had been stolen. I remember seen in TV a guy who bought a car that had been stolen in Germany. The only problem he faced was that he coulnd't get his money back, that's all. IMHO the Penal System is broken if you can go to jail for that.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 15, 2008)

They call it accomplices.  

Meaning if you are aware that there is an intent of crime being committed you are guilty as well.


----------



## DarkMatter (Jan 15, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> They call it accomplices.
> 
> Meaning if you are aware that there is an intent of crime being committed you are guilty as well.



Yeah but from what we now there's no such a crime. I may be wrong, but I don't think a NDA infringement is a crime. At least not one punishable with jail or something like that. An NDA is an agreement between two parts, that is resolved between those parts, a third which is not aware of that agreement has nothing to do with it and shouldn't be charged of anything.

EDIT: Anyway revising your posts, seems to me as if you misandertood something in the legal system. It is not you who have to demostrate innocence, it's the court who has to demostrate you are guilty. If someone is not aware of the crime (a posible theft in this case or NDA infringement) he is not guilty, unless they prove otherwise.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 15, 2008)

The problem here is,would you want to be sued by nvida? I certainly would'nt.

I dont suppose it makes no differance to zaxaz as he bought them legitamatly.Were they came from is not his concern.Hes not at fault for buying them,its the guy who sold them that nvida would butt f*ck with a lawsuit.


----------



## ATi > nVidia (Jan 15, 2008)

He's got them listed on eBay again....under another eBay account?  


Also, he links to another forum under another forum name.


I thought he sold these already.  I wonder what's going on?


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...loc=closed_view_item&refwidgettype=osi_widget


----------



## btarunr (Jan 15, 2008)

WTF! ?

What is this guy upto? Is he like smuggling G94 cards, sensationalising them (using forums' reputations) and selling them at high prices? Gotta report this at the NV forums.


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 15, 2008)

I thought he had sold them to an "admin on another forum"??? 

I said there was something fishy going on...


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jan 15, 2008)

Things that make you say hmmmmm.........


----------



## Mussels (Jan 15, 2008)

maybe he did sell it, and the person he sold them to is selling on ebay.

edit: after reading his info on that ebay page, its definately him. "mistakenly bought them"

and how did he suddenly get clear pics?!?


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 15, 2008)

http://forums.tweaktown.com/showthread.php?p=246976#post246976

Look how much the pics look. Makes you wonder if Nvidia is doing this for HYPE.....


----------



## btarunr (Jan 15, 2008)

@Muzz
This guy sold it to that guy at ~$650, why is he selling them both for ~$350? Something's fishy.


----------



## Hawk1 (Jan 15, 2008)

Oh, what tangled webs we weave!

LOL, I bet jimbo comes on and loses it.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jan 15, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> http://forums.tweaktown.com/showthread.php?p=246976#post246976
> 
> Look how much the pics look. Makes you wonder if Nvidia is doing this for HYPE.....



That's an interesting concept regarding NV. Both sellers on ebay (yesterday and today) share 2 things in common. 

1. Both sellers had "Marine" in their name.
2. Both sellers are in California.

I could be wrong, but isn't NV based in Santa Clara, California?


----------



## btarunr (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm reporting this at the NV forums, some of the moderators there include NVIDIA employees.


----------



## DarkMatter (Jan 15, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> http://forums.tweaktown.com/showthread.php?p=246976#post246976
> 
> Look how much the pics look. Makes you wonder if Nvidia is doing this for HYPE.....



+1. It's called Viral Marketing. From now on I'm a suscriber to the "this is a Viral Marketing campaign" theory. Maybe too early to tell, but still.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 15, 2008)

He's logged into that other forum now.i just looked,he's viewing the thread.

Summat fishy going on.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 15, 2008)

bait n' switch ...


----------



## Namslas90 (Jan 15, 2008)

thoughtdisorder said:


> That's an interesting concept regarding NV. Both sellers on ebay (yesterday and today) share 2 things in common.
> 
> 1. Both sellers had "Marine" in their name.
> 2. Both sellers are in California.
> ...



Yes, Nvidia is located in Santa Clara, CA.   I had his phone number yesterdy and called him about the cards...he seemed more intrested in me buying them then verifying they were "Real".
I deleted the PM with phone number...kind of by mistake...


----------



## craigwhiteside (Jan 15, 2008)

how the hell did i miss this thread 
im sure im going blind , and i think those dam blurry pictures made it worse


----------



## Xazax (Jan 15, 2008)

First off that guy at TW, looks like he stole my pictures i posted, used photoshop(which i dont have) to clear them up and make them look better and basically said the same story as me, first off my Ebay is Marine187, of which  rarely use because Ebay is crap.

Basically he stole my pics/story and posted as his own.


----------



## Hawk1 (Jan 15, 2008)

This is getting interesting. The plot thickens.


----------



## craigwhiteside (Jan 15, 2008)

i have a feeling this is a hoax


----------



## Ehstii (Jan 15, 2008)

this is a hoax.


----------



## candle_86 (Jan 15, 2008)

oh what a tangled web you weave


----------



## Xazax (Jan 15, 2008)

god, FFS people this it not a Hoax arent my blurry pictures enough evidence for you? obviously this guy at TW is a complete ass who now only complicated things futher, sit tight, and wait once i get this deal all settled out you will find out sometime later who obtained the cards just right now he told not to let people find out who he was, he was to keep it low,  because of this exact same situtaiton thats happening right now.

Ignore the moron at TW. the Cards are gone, the Deal is done and you will be seeing them again sometime later possibly acutally working.
I gave them up because to me there worthless, i cant play games with them, i cant even use them or do anything i do not have the knowledge. Rest assured the person i gave them to does have the knowhow to get these puppies running and i myself am glad to get rid of them and I acutally went out to Frys Electronics and bought myself a single Evga 8800GT.


----------



## craigwhiteside (Jan 15, 2008)

Xazax said:


> god, FFS people this it not a Hoax arent my blurry pictures enough evidence for you? obviously this guy at TW is a complete ass who now only complicated things futher, sit tight, and wait once i get this deal all settled out you will find out sometime later who obtained the cards just right now he told not to let people find out who he was, he was to keep it low,  because of this exact same situtaiton thats happening right now.
> 
> Ignore the moron at TW. the Cards are gone, the Deal is done and you will be seeing them again sometime later possibly acutally working.
> I gave them up because to me there worthless, i cant play games with them, i cant even use them or do anything i do not have the knowledge. Rest assured the person i gave them to does have the knowhow to get these puppies running and i myself am glad to get rid of them and I acutally went out to Frys Electronics and bought myself a single Evga 8800GT.



well we will see, in time the fog will clear , and all will be revealed


----------



## erocker (Jan 15, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> http://forums.tweaktown.com/showthread.php?p=246976#post246976
> 
> Look how much the pics look. Makes you wonder if Nvidia is doing this for HYPE.....



Ding Ding Ding!!!  We have a winner!


----------



## Xazax (Jan 15, 2008)

One thing i just noticed, the guy at TW says he bought two, like me, but in every pic he shows it is only one even the pic on Ebay one is only shown


----------



## erocker (Jan 15, 2008)

Xazax said:


> One thing i just noticed, the guy at TW says he bought two, like me, but in every pic he shows it is only one even the pic on Ebay one is only shown



Let him use yours for the pics... I'm sure you work in the same office.


----------



## Xazax (Jan 15, 2008)

Yea we do, and if you want a job erocker there an opening for Human Resources


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jan 15, 2008)

This is the most pointless thread ever.


----------



## Xazax (Jan 15, 2008)

if its the most pointless thread ever how come there are 18 pages in 3 days  since the original posting hahah


----------



## erocker (Jan 15, 2008)

This is the first "blow-up" thread of 2008!  Congrats Xazax!


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Jan 15, 2008)

Xazax said:


> if its the most pointless thread ever how come there are 18 pages in 3 days  since the original posting hahah



Because people enjoying whining and making controversy; as well as making suppositions on to little knowledge.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jan 15, 2008)

craigwhiteside said:


> well we will see, in time the fog will clear , and all will be revealed




Exactly my thoughts. Xazax, don't waste another moment fielding criticism if you know that what you say is in-fact the case. Since you are a fellow member of the forum, the least I (as a fellow member) can do is give you the benefit of the doubt until the fog clears.....Crazier things have happened I'm sure. 

Techies by nature are usually skeptics as well, it just goes hand in hand......


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 15, 2008)

thoughtdisorder said:


> Exactly my thoughts. Xazax, don't waste another moment fielding criticism if you know that what you say is in-fact the case. Since you are a fellow member of the forum, the least I (as a fellow member) can do is give you the benefit of the doubt until the fog clears.....Crazier things have happened I'm sure.
> 
> Techies by nature are usually skeptics as well, it just goes hand in hand......



So, you say we should hold hands until this ends????


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jan 15, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> So, you say we should hold hands until this ends????



Actually I was thinking GROUP HUG


----------



## KainXS (Jan 15, 2008)

this is not a hoax, I know the guy he bought them from and you guys will soon see these 2 same cards turn up in someone else's hands in the form of a review here


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 15, 2008)

thoughtdisorder said:


> Actually I was thinking GROUP HUG



Thats one hell of a group hug... how about this... we get together on a thread and then post the results of hugging your computer!?!? would that work??? I just hope we find everything out soon... I don't want to read this thread from the beginning anytime soon!


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jan 15, 2008)

KainXS said:


> this is not a hoax, I know the guy he bought them from and you guys will soon see these 2 same cards turn up in someone else's hands in the form of a review here



Like I said previously in this thread, crazier things have happened..............


----------



## russianboy (Jan 15, 2008)

To be honest, I don't believe in this.

I don't care about the GPU-Z shots or whatever they are simply because you could have modded the card, or photoshopped it.

That leaves me with the hardware shots, all of which

1. Lack your username on a stickynote/index card (copypasta is epic fail)
2. Are very blurry.

They are all out of focus and messed up, you need moar light and use macro (or at least zoom out).

Lack of box shots and benchies also don't help.

"CARDS HAVE BEEN SOLD AND BOTH ARE NO LONGER IN MY POSSESSION."

...fishy, somehow they magically disappear.

That is my view of it, if somebody can disprove it they get a cookie...or a thanks. Whichever I'm in the mood for.

EDIT: I hope I am not being caustic or anything, but I am a skeptic (as mentioned) there has been a lot of fud in the tech world.


----------



## Hawk1 (Jan 15, 2008)

This thread will be like a soap opera. You have to see it everyday to see whats going on, but you could go a month without seeing it and nothing really will have happened.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 15, 2008)

I wish there was something to post about... but since there isn't .. a soap it will be! and if a mod thinks my post are not on topic... sorry waiting on our answers to be met... like I've said, I believe its to be true.. IMO.... 
 and russianboy... what type of cookie??


----------



## russianboy (Jan 15, 2008)

I don't know, perhaps a chocolate-based cookie.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 15, 2008)

hmmm... depends on the cookie will I do those things... lol.. glad to see your back man... even though I don't really know ya


----------



## zekrahminator (Jan 15, 2008)

While we're blatantly off topic, the cafeteria at my school makes awesome half-baked cookies with fudge/chocolate chunks in the middle. 50 cents each . 

I like to accompany them with a pack of S'mores flavored pop tarts, and wash the whole combo down with a bottle of water. Kicks the crap out of whatever the school's serving as a main dish 90% of the time.


----------



## russianboy (Jan 15, 2008)

Well, the majority of us will never meet/don't know each other. So as far as we are concerned nice to see you back as well.

So, depending on the cookie, say I provide a satisfactory offer, what kind of "things" will you be doing?


----------



## zekrahminator (Jan 15, 2008)

Nobody listens to me .


----------



## Wile E (Jan 15, 2008)

It OK Ben. I heard ya. lol. Should wash it down with milk tho.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 15, 2008)

I know i'm off topic zek.. nothing to be on topic about... can't just yell back and forth at each other on this... we just got to wait this one out... so in till then... And that combo kicks a$$ man! I'll have to try it... and russian... Finding that thing you asked about... and thats all!


----------



## zekrahminator (Jan 15, 2008)

Yes, milk is way better, but only when I can find a carton that is not expired . 


Besides, I get more fluid in the bottle of water than I do in the small carton of milk. 

Carton of milk: 8oz of cold milk for 50 cents.  

Bottle of water: 20oz of cold water for 1 dollar.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jan 15, 2008)

zekrahminator said:


> While we're blatantly off topic, the cafeteria at my school makes awesome half-baked cookies with fudge/chocolate chunks in the middle. 50 cents each .
> 
> I like to accompany them with a pack of S'mores flavored pop tarts, and wash the whole combo down with a bottle of water. Kicks the crap out of whatever the school's serving as a main dish 90% of the time.



I was listening to you! I was just wondering given the food groups you mentioned if the cookies were the only things half baked!

(Sounds alot like munchies)


----------



## zekrahminator (Jan 15, 2008)

Cold Storm:

While you're at it, you'd better make sure to head over to Subway and try this one day: 

12" subway on a Italian herbs and cheese bread. Slap roasted turkey breast and mozzarella cheese on top, and (tell them to) toast the sucker. On top of that, pile lettuce, tomatoes, honey mustard, ranch dressing, green peppers and red onions. Pay the nice lady who made your sandwich $6 (or whatever the going rate for foot-longs is in your area), and enjoy the warm, drippy goodness that is my favorite sandwich. 

Then enjoy the loud belches and rancid breath you will have for the next couple days .


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 15, 2008)

zekrahminator said:


> Cold Storm:
> 
> While you're at it, you'd better make sure to head over to Subway and try this one day:
> 
> ...



onions! I'll say no to that, but I'll try it one day! Food... makes me hungry and I still have to run though these pizza recipes... :shadedshu


----------



## zekrahminator (Jan 15, 2008)

Red onions are freaking delicious, and then I regret them right as soon as the rancid breath/loud belches kick in.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 15, 2008)

zekrahminator said:


> Red onions are freaking delicious, and then I regret them right as soon as the rancid breath/loud belches kick in.



No, but thanks... I'd go with my ital. BMT... So... favorite pizzas?? anyone???


----------



## zekrahminator (Jan 15, 2008)

French bread pizza is my favorite, followed closely by stuffed crust. 

My favorite toppings are sausage OR onions/peppers. Otherwise, I like just plain cheese on mine. Extra cheese kinda makes the pizza taste weird, in my opinion.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jan 15, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> No, but thanks... I'd go with my ital. BMT... So... favorite pizzas?? anyone???



Hey, I bought a pair (mistakenly) of some Sausage pizza's (no joke)! What should I do with them?


----------



## zekrahminator (Jan 15, 2008)

. 


I suggest eating them. If you don't like them, you can do all sorts of things with them . 

1: Frisbee with friends OUTSIDE. 
2: Throw them at unsuspecting cars. 
3: Go "American Pie" on that pizza .


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 15, 2008)

thoughtdisorder said:


> Hey, I bought a pair (mistakenly) of some Sausage pizza's (no joke)! What should I do with them?



give one to me! and the other to RM! that will solve it!

 I got this stack of line Id's and pizza recipes to look through... needing suggestions! lol best time to do and get them...


----------



## zekrahminator (Jan 15, 2008)

No, do like this guy did, I dare you . 




			
				Hilarious Cybersex stories thread said:
			
		

> Bloodninja:Are you ready to get nasty, baby? I'm as hot as a pizza oven
> DirtyKateooohh yeah. I step out of the shower and I'm all wet and cold. Warm me up baby
> Bloodninja:So you're still in the bathroom?
> DirtyKate:Yeah, I'm wrapping a towel around myself.
> ...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 15, 2008)

zekrahminator said:


> No, do like this guy did, I dare you .


OMMFG... that will lighten up this thread!


----------



## zekrahminator (Jan 15, 2008)

Yeah, 58 people viewing this thread right now, at least one of them ought to try it .


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 15, 2008)

all right.. for all you photoshop people.. is it possible to photoshop those pictures that Xzazx posted and repost them?


----------



## Hawk1 (Jan 15, 2008)

LOL, thought I was in the GN section for a sec  (which I think is where this thread will be going at some point)


----------



## OnBoard (Jan 15, 2008)

Milk & cookies and a one pizza that needs a therapist  I've seen weird threads, but this one is no joke 



Cold Storm said:


> all right.. for all you photoshop people.. is it possible to photoshop those pictures that Xzazx posted and repost them?



No, you can't make a blurry picture that much sharper. Firstly you need a very large slightly blurry picture and then sharpening and redusing it's size make's it better.


----------



## Silverel (Jan 15, 2008)

I like how being blatantly off topic really drops a whole lot of disrespect on the guy who was passing out FUD-brownies with every new passer by. No sarcasm. He deserves it.

It's almost as bad as people coming in here and asking fo cd-keys and cracks, or the best places to find em. TPU has a better rep than that imo. Besides, I'm running on a 9600 right now. No big deal. 

I like the triple chocolate fudge chunk brownies with crushed up oreos backed into em, served with hot fudge, and Jaegermeister.


----------



## zekrahminator (Jan 15, 2008)

Hawk1 said:


> LOL, thought I was in the GN section for a sec  (which I think is where this thread will be going at some point)



Good idea. Thermo, since you're watching this thread like an owl, mind doing the honors? 


I'll think of a more fitting title. And delete the first, I dunno, 400 posts .


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 15, 2008)

two times tuesdays ...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 15, 2008)

This is to lighten this thread up! No need to start banning or infractions on stuff like this! and I think dominos deliver in 30 mins or free.. so who has skype and we can order one for everyone in this thread that is a member???


----------



## zekrahminator (Jan 15, 2008)

Dig my new user title before I change it .


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 15, 2008)

alt- printscreen ....


----------



## zekrahminator (Jan 15, 2008)

Bah, you guys don't like it/get the joke...I'll change it back until I find something funnier.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 15, 2008)

i got it ... thats why i prinsreened it lawl


----------



## zekrahminator (Jan 15, 2008)

Well then you'd better post a picture or two .


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 15, 2008)

negative el capitan .. no banny for me ...


----------



## zekrahminator (Jan 15, 2008)

How would a couple pix get you banned? If only I still had my reverse-banstick, I could promise amnesty...


Go ahead and post it in the funny pix thread. If Ketxxx can have my infraction record in his sig, you can have a copy or two of my silly user name floating around TPU .


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 15, 2008)

i know this is off topic but if russian boy see's this he'll understand and in advance i apologize russian boy.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 15, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> i know this is off topic but if russian boy see's this he'll understand and in advance i apologize russian boy.



Off topic!?!? have you been looking at what zek and I have been posting?? once Xzazx gets back here or who bought it... then I think we should be serious.. but we shouldn't get our tail feathers ruffled because of this... so...


----------



## zekrahminator (Jan 15, 2008)

Naw, forget about the Xzazx dude, we've officially mauled and hijacked his thread .


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 15, 2008)

Sorry for the hijack.. just name us the hijacking funny buns!


----------



## kpo6969 (Jan 15, 2008)

zekrahminator said:


> Naw, forget about the Xzazx dude, we've officially mauled and hijacked his thread .


FYI:

http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/247917-33-nvidia-9600gt-ebay


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 15, 2008)

Sounds nice... Hope whatever happens happens to whoever it is... and so forth..


----------



## Silverel (Jan 15, 2008)

kpo6969 said:


> FYI:
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/247917-33-nvidia-9600gt-ebay



Bahahaha! 

That's some great "proof" the guy had at [H]. Which refers right back to this thread here. HA! 

omg.. omg.. WHY WON'T THEY LET ME DRINK AT WORK!!

:shadedshu


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 15, 2008)

Its our own sladesurfer! you go man!


----------



## jurrasstoil (Jan 15, 2008)

Xazax said:


> god, FFS people this it not a Hoax arent my blurry pictures enough evidence for you?


There are a ton of blurry pictures showing bigfoot, UFOs and Michael Jackson... but thats no reason to believe in this trash...


----------



## zekrahminator (Jan 15, 2008)

Bah, I see the party is over... .


----------



## pt (Jan 15, 2008)

zekrahminator said:


> Bah, I see the party is over... .



why's that?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 15, 2008)

wipe the tears man.. there will be people here and there that will come in and give there two cents.. and its all good.. just let them go and see if it goes... and still know we can make things* better*


----------



## zekrahminator (Jan 15, 2008)

I'ma get off and eat some spaghetti.


----------



## Hawk1 (Jan 16, 2008)

Yay, 500 posts!


----------



## Silverel (Jan 16, 2008)

Hawk1 said:


> Yay, 500 posts!



And the perfect thread to window-lick in. Congrats!

I'm working my way up to 250 here


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 16, 2008)

I just ordered another HD 3850 for crossfire from someone and I got a HD 3670


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 16, 2008)

zekrahminator said:


> I'ma get off and eat some spaghetti.



need to do something else... COD 4 in slowmo and inf. ammo!


----------



## Xazax (Jan 16, 2008)

I would report you guys to Mods here but sadly the mods themselves are doing this, such a sorry forum, really now? im stick of defending myself and now you guys are turning my thread into a pointless chat/spam fest, fuck you all seriously you dont believe for all i give a damn, i never said you ever did, i simply posted because i was amazed i got my hands on such cards, i find out now that was a huge mistake something i wont do again.

Sorry for my "blurry pictures" but because there blurry that discredits all the one that arent? the coolers the pic of my rig, the pic and angle of the GPU, all that fine whatever. All i care is that i held in my hand for a day x2 9600GT, least some people out there were mature enough to handle this in a decent way.

Right now this what i get from every forum

"there 8800GT's flashed"
"The cooler is the same it a 8800GT"
"He hoax and lying look at the posts"
"The pictures are blurry thus proving thats its fake"

Go ahead and think, believe whatever you want, i cant wait to see how you all react when you find out they were legit and this whole "pointless thread" was just somebody trying to share there initial shock and reaction to have received unreleased hardware by accident.

-Xazax


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 16, 2008)

Its a 10800GTX I tell ya!


----------



## Hawk1 (Jan 16, 2008)

It's lockdown time!


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 16, 2008)

11ty00GTIR video card y0000!!!!!!!!!!111111111


----------



## Silverel (Jan 16, 2008)

> Go ahead and think, believe whatever you want, i cant wait to see how you all react when you find out they were legit...







:shadedshu

You mean they were actually real???

Amaz-za-zing...


----------



## flashstar (Jan 16, 2008)

Woo, I'd really like to upgrade to a 9200 gt from my 2900xt! The number is muchhhhh bigger.

\sarcasm


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 16, 2008)

Xazax said:


> I would report you guys to Mods here but sadly the mods themselves are doing this, such a sorry forum, really now? im stick of defending myself and now you guys are turning my thread into a pointless chat/spam fest, fuck you all seriously you dont believe for all i give a damn, i never said you ever did, i simply posted because i was amazed i got my hands on such cards, i find out now that was a huge mistake something i wont do again.
> 
> Sorry for my "blurry pictures" but because there blurry that discredits all the one that arent? the coolers the pic of my rig, the pic and angle of the GPU, all that fine whatever. All i care is that i held in my hand for a day x2 9600GT, least some people out there were mature enough to handle this in a decent way.
> 
> ...



Bro.. I believed you from the start.. I've been doing this to calm everyone down.. or what do you want? more bashing? I don't think so.. More bashing on you, or anyone else that believes you and then it goes to be banning? infractions? You think thats what we want? wow, good thing your a noob here and don't know... Zek and I were trying to make this not go into a flame war of some sort.. Believe is what we see.. and so may think of it as wrong, as others will believe you.. 
 I said before I am sorry for hijacking, but if it went on more and more, then I bet there would be bans and infractions sent out...
 Lighten up.. man.. you will be laughing at all that said it wasn't soon.. for now.. lets just calm down and be *PEOPLE*


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 16, 2008)

Xazax i want your babies and i love you. now guys its all done and over with lets just calm down and stop bashing him theirs no need for anything to be proved and we dont need to bash him because he didnt prove it to your requirements the fact of the matter is the cards are gone they have gone to the owner of another website if you want to call him out on having fake cards by all means...but 200+ppl telling 1 member on this forum that he is a lier an idiot a fake or any other combination therof is wrong and immedietely needs to stop because he doesnt even own tehm anymore....how would you feel if your whole school walked outside with *YOU* and just bashed you? would you like having hundreds of ppl telling you all this? it wouldnt feel good? then why do it?....just let the guy alone its fine chill all done game over.


----------



## russianboy (Jan 16, 2008)

Awesome, my chicken is a meme!

Solaris-> I don't mind what you do with my pictures, you can use all of them for all I care.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 16, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> Xazax i want your babies and i love you. now guys its all done and over with lets just calm down and stop bashing him theirs no need for anything to be proved and we dont need to bash him because he didnt prove it to your requirements the fact of the matter is the cards are gone they have gone to the owner of another website if you want to call him out on having fake cards by all means...but 200+ppl telling 1 member on this forum that he is a lier an idiot a fake or any other combination therof is wrong and immedietely needs to stop because he doesnt even own tehm anymore....how would you feel if your whole school walked outside with *YOU* and just bashed you? would you like having hundreds of ppl telling you all this? it wouldnt feel good? then why do it?....just let the guy alone its fine chill all done game over.



Amen brother solaris! I believe until i see otherwise.  Thats how I am.. there are others who believe false till the facts are out there... We all are our own person and go with it. IMO


----------



## ATi > nVidia (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm gonna bash a bit. 

I agree with the dude that posted these similarities on the TH forum....

"Person #1: (blurry pics)


sn: Xazax
ebay sn: Marine187



Person#2: (clear pics)


sn: xaglx
ebay sn: space marine41"


Those names are too similar.


Xazax is either holding a "mock auction" to see what he would have gotten had he left them up on eBay, or he's a pulling some kind of scam.


I don't know....something isn't kosher.


I'd be willing to believe it's someone else trying to pose as xazax, but both the xaglx and space_marine41 accounts were created BEFORE this thread and all the hype.   Unless, the alledged poser is somehow clairvoyant, I think xazax has multiple accounts on multiple forums and ebay using variations of the same names.


----------



## Xazax (Jan 16, 2008)

Yea i asked the Mods/Admins to lock the thread some people are alrite but most are just pricks, but yea this thread will now be locked


----------



## ATi > nVidia (Jan 16, 2008)

Xazax said:


> Yea i asked the Mods/Admins to lock the thread some people are alrite but most are just pricks, but yea this thread will now be locked





If you can't take the heat, get outta the kitchen.


If you were completely legit, you wouldn't be asking to have this thread locked.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 16, 2008)

Xazax said:


> Yea i asked the Mods/Admins to lock the thread some people are alrite but most are just pricks, but yea this thread will now be locked



Do what is needed.. I hope you can  show the people who didn't believe you the truth.


----------



## Skrabrug (Jan 16, 2008)

*sniffs* smells like scam and fail


----------



## Kursah (Jan 16, 2008)

:shadedshu

Who really cares? It's a yet-to-be-released mid-range card...oh well. What's the point of bashing someone that may or may not have had the cards? Even if it turns out that he just thought he did, oh well...look at the attention this thread gets...sigh.

Even when the dust settles what will come of this? What benefit is it to anyone to bash in this topic? Really I question the reality of the situation, but it's interesting, and in my mind kind of cool that someone just might have recieved something they weren't supposed to. What's the harm in that? It's not like the cards did him any good...which would be why they're gone right?

Sure this could be a complete hoax, or it could be stone-cold true...in the end, most will forget this thread quickly and move on to the next big topic, I just hope there's less bashing until that happens as I could care less what claims are made against Xaz, WHO CARES? If he pulled one on TPU, he did a great job at getting 1,000's of people's attention all over the web by creating this one topic...at least you were entertained right? And he didn't even charge admission...the least you can do is leave him with some dignity and respect imo.

Kosher or not, the dust is settling and whatever some are after has been gone, Xaz I hope that you will continue to visit TPU as not everyone here bashes as dillegently as has been done to you, granted you did create a heated topic so some would be expected in this kind of situation, but really it's easy to tell those who have nothing better to do and those whom are actually interested and are willing to listen and see something and give it a chance to be real. Time will go on, this will pass, and I look forward to seeing you on the forums!


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 16, 2008)

ppl stop w/e its fine who cares? seriously i seriously doubt he is a scammer but is he scamming you? would it matter if he was scamming you? yes....but how many ppl die everyday? how many ppl's identities stolen every second? but you dont care..if if you post back telling me that everymoment of your life your worrying about how much ppl are getting screwed over in the world im going to call you a leir and tell you to get out of the kitchen listen here are some facts for the ppl reading this thread...

1.He does not have the cards

2.Someone else is receiving the cards the admin of another site go their to talk shit

3.He had said he put the cards on ebay to try to sell them i bealive he stated this many pages ago...

4.perhaps he hasnt cancelled the auction

5.you have no right to destroy this man on a public forum when he techinically is no longer accountable for the cards he sold to someone else he has nothing let me refrase that NOTHING to prove to anyone of you! (point your index fingure at self at this time)

6.As such he shouldnt and let me make this a little mroe clear..WILL NOT be getting bashed anyfurther because the situation is done over old news 


now if i may i suggest that if you have any further questions you head on over to the sites linked above to continue your bashing of him that way atlest he doesnt have to see it here and if you want to diss him more about the cards you can proceed to follow more links posted above and start talking smack on the forums in which the site admin of those forums received the cards...you can tell HIM how fake they are..im sure he'll listen to you.


edit damn kursah got to post b4 i did curses!!!!


----------



## ATi > nVidia (Jan 16, 2008)

Kursah said:


> Who really cares? It's a yet-to-be-released mid-range card...oh well. What's the point of bashing someone that may or may not have had the cards? Even if it turns out that he just thought he did, oh well...look at the attention this thread gets...sigh.
> 
> Even when the dust settles what will come of this? What benefit is it to anyone to bash in this topic? Really I question the reality of the situation, but it's interesting, and in my mind kind of cool that someone just might have recieved something they weren't supposed to. What's the harm in that? It's not like the cards did him any good...which would be why they're gone right?
> 
> ...



*If you listen closely, you can hear tiny violins in the background.*


----------



## Kursah (Jan 16, 2008)

ATi > nVidia said:


> *If you listen closely, you can hear tiny violins in the background.*





I just hope you don't ever breed...ever, doubt there's a chance anyways lol! Gotta go outside first! 

Great way to change the subject though, I'd rather you aim at me and waste your time trying to offend me than the OP. Maybe someday you can learn to be helpful on this Tech Forum instead of trolling...trust me it doesn't hurt! The days of growing wiser will approach thee, but doubtfully soon. If I may ask why the name? Do you just like to cause problems in online forums due to lack of better things to do?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 16, 2008)

and remember to im him the answer it is conveniently accessible under his name or in his profile


----------



## Kursah (Jan 16, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> and remember to im him the answer it is conveniently accessible under his name or in his profile





Change of subject...again. How's the 8600 project going these days? I'm kinda interested to see what you might be able to do with a 9600 now! 

What are the highest true clocks you've managed thus far? I'm still impressed with what you've shown an 8600 capable of...and I still think you were involved with the creation of the card as-well-as you seem to know it and work with it! Maybe you can pull some of your hardware magic on my XTX?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 16, 2008)

final stable clocks are 810/2025/1050  but i bet i can get higher i still need my resistors then after i solder those ill get a bigger voltage boost  i will break 1ghz core...ill also probaly invest in a better cooler at that point iv already lapped the core and bottom of the block of this one. but all in all its going extremely well and thank you for the compliments im currently in that thread helping wolf with a hazy flash he did.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Jan 16, 2008)

Sigh.


----------

